# News & Current Events > World News & Affairs >  The Official BREXIT Thread

## jllundqu

http://www.bbc.com/news/uk-politics-32810887

Lord willing, the Brits will sack up and kick the Eurozone right in the twig and giggle-berries.  The UK needs to leave the EU, out of self-preservation if not anything else.

This site should be totally promoting this and other efforts to bring the world closer to liberty.  Friends of human liberty like Farange and Hanaan and others across the pond should get our support.



Who thinks there will be a false flag in the UK before the vote on 23 June?  

Who thinks the Euroskeptics will end up at the bottom of an elevator shaft or have yet another plane crash (see Nigel Farange)?

Countdown to June 23 begins!  GO UK!  GO BREXIT!!

----------


## jllundqu



----------


## luctor-et-emergo

Well, our vote today is the warmup for the big BREXIT vote... 

I can't wait.

----------


## jllundqu

> Well, our vote today is the warmup for the big BREXIT vote... 
> 
> I can't wait.


Good on you, Nederlander.

----------


## luctor-et-emergo

> Good on you, Nederlander.


Not my words. Farage said that.

----------


## luctor-et-emergo

> http://www.bbc.com/news/uk-politics-32810887
> 
> Lord willing, the Brits will sack up and kick the Eurozone right in the twig and giggle-berries.  The UK needs to leave the EU, out of self-preservation if not anything else.
> 
> This site should be totally promoting this and other efforts to bring the world closer to liberty.  Friends of human liberty like Farange and Hanaan and others across the pond should get our support.


I completely agree. Farage also is a Rand Paul supporter.. We are likeminded in many ways. On liberty and self-determination mostly. Maybe less on the details... But we sure can have an international coalition of liberty loving individuals who don't want globalization and are in general for a more humanistic approach to things. 




> Who thinks there will be a false flag in the UK before the vote on 23 June?


Don't know but probably not. 




> Who thinks the Euroskeptics will end up at the bottom of an elevator shaft or have yet another plane crash (see Nigel Farange)?


Very unlikely. The resulting sympathy from their deaths would massively increase peoples dedication to vote for BREXIT. 




> Countdown to June 23 begins!  GO UK!  GO BREXIT!!


I might cross the pond to help them campaign a bit if I'm able to.

----------


## randomname

I guess this is a NO?

----------


## luctor-et-emergo

> I guess this is a NO?


Hell yeah. (green is in favor / red is against.. more or less obvious)

The 30% turnout was needed to make it a valid referendum. (Turnout = 'opkomst')

There's still some voting going on on the Islands in the Caribbean that belong to the kingdom. Their polls close in 3 hours.

----------


## luctor-et-emergo

I think one of the major arguments for the 'out' campaign to combat the scaremongering of the 'stay' campaign should be;

"Imagine the UK wasn't a member of the EU, would you vote to join today ?"

Or something like it. Because the thing is, people can always find some arguments for why it's convenient to stay.. People like the status quo and the thought of real change makes a lot of people soil their pants. So turn it around. Pretty much everyone I know who wouldn't necessarily vote to leave (Dutch people) say they wouldn't have voted to join if they knew it would come to what the EU is now. A corrupt power-eusurping near-unstoppable beast that's ravaging the European continent. Destroying it's wealth and freedoms but most of all, it's identity. Selling us out to the Chinese, international banks... 

Anyways, I really really hope the people in the UK vote to leave. If they'd vote to stay I don't think much good would come from that. The EU would be emboldened to start further expansions of it's borders and it's powers. And they would use the UK vote as license to do it. Really scary stuff. I do believe in a democratic, political solution to these problems.. Sadly some of the people we disagree with do not. As has been evidenced by decades of EU officials pissing in voters faces.

----------


## timosman

>  Nigel Farage MEP, Leader of the UK Independence Party (UKIP), Co-President of the Europe of Freedom and Direct Democracy (EFDD) Group in the European Parliament - http://www.nigelfaragemep.co.uk @Nigel_Farage
> 
>  Debate: Conclusions of the European Council meeting of 17 and 18 March 2016 and outcome of the EU-Turkey summit
> European Council and Commission statements
> [2016/2546(RSP)]
> 
> Transcript:
> I'm very surprised. We're here in what I was told repeatedly is the home of European democracy, and so, surely, we could have taken the opportunity this morning to celebrate the Dutch referendum last week in which the people said No to EU enlargement, No to the deal with the Ukraine. And no doubt had it been Turkey an even bigger number of people would have said No to Turkish accession.
> 
> ...

----------


## timosman

https://theconversation.com/brexit-c...ht-again-57514




> As we edge closer to the EU referendum on June 23, the latest opinion polls put the Remain and Leave campaigns either neck and neck or at least close together.
> 
> But the reputation of opinion polls has plummeted following their abject failure to predict the winner of last years general election. According to a recent independent review by Professor Patrick Sturgis of the University of Southampton, inadequate sampling procedures led to biased estimates of party support.
> 
> Prediction markets, which are often based on betting odds, are an increasingly popular alternative for predicting election outcomes. When you look at their past performance, they have been relatively successful. Where opinion polling tends to be irregular and noisy because of the different sampling methods used by the various companies involved, betting data is collected continuously and on a consistent basis.
> 
> Prediction markets successfully forecast the outcome of the Scottish referendum of 2014, for example. Whereas the opinion polls suggested the outcome was uncertain and increasingly hard to call nearer the vote, the betting odds always suggested that the probability of a majority vote for independence was quite small.
> 
> So what are the odds for the Brexit referendum? The most recent data, as you can see from the chart below, suggests that the probability of a Leave vote is around 30%, with the chance of a Remain vote being correspondingly around 70%.
> ...

----------


## timosman



----------


## jllundqu

http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articl...visions-deepen




> U.K. Brexit Vote Would Be End of EU as We Know It, Gove Says





> Justice Secretary Michael Gove said a British vote to leave the European Union on June 23 would spark a reaction among people across Europe that would force the 28-nation bloc to change beyond recognition.
> 
> There would be a democratic liberation of Europe, with opponents of budget cuts, austerity and regulation imposed by the EU following Britains lead in a so-called Brexit and overturning decades of bureaucratic and undemocratic centralization, Gove said in a speech in London on Tuesday.
> *For Europe, Britain voting to leave will be the beginning of something potentially even more exciting -- the democratic liberation of a whole continent*, he said. U.K. success outside the bloc will send a message to the EUs peoples, they will see that a different Europe is possible. It is possible to regain democratic control of your own country and currency, to trade and cooperate with other EU nations without surrendering sovereignty to a remote and unelected bureaucracy.
> 
> Gove further deepened divisions in the Tory party by pouring scorn on arguments by Cameron and Chancellor of the Exchequer George Osborne that EU nations would block trade with the U.K. in the event of a Brexit. His adviser, Dominic Cummings, told reporters he had spoken to umpteen ambassadors who said they would do a deal with Britain after a Leave vote but werent allowed to say so in public.
> 
> Gove, one of Camerons closest political allies before the two decided to back different sides in the referendum, also used the speech to belittle two of the main gains the prime minister cited from his negotiations with other European leaders before he called the vote.
> 
> ...

----------


## timosman

http://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2...-on-the-agenda




> Barack Obama has made an emotional plea to the British public to stick together with the rest of the European Union, as he arrived in the UK to celebrate the Queens 90th birthday.
> 
> With the result of Junes referendum looking too close to call, the US president eschewed careful diplomatic language to make a direct appeal to voters to back the remain campaign.
> 
> As citizens of the United Kingdom take stock of their relationship with the EU, you should be proud that the EU has helped spread British values and practices  democracy, the rule of law, open markets  across the continent and to its periphery, he wrote in an article in the Daily Telegraph.
> 
> He evoked the close cooperation between the US and UK during the second world war, citing Franklin D Roosevelts toast to King George VI in 1939, when the president said: I am persuaded that the greatest single contribution our two countries have been enabled to make to civilisation, and to the welfare of peoples throughout the world, is the example we have jointly set by our manner of conducting relations between our two nations.
> 
> But contrary to the claims of some in the leave camp that the UK could strengthen its ties with the US by leaving the EU, Obama insisted: I will say, with the candour of a friend, that the outcome of your decision is a matter of deep interest to the United States. The tens of thousands of Americans who rest in Europes cemeteries are a silent testament to just how intertwined our prosperity and security truly are.
> ...

----------


## timosman

http://abcnews.go.com/Politics/wireS...ntion-38591978




> London Mayor Boris Johnson, a leader of the campaign for Britain to leave the European Union, faced a flurry of criticism Friday for suggesting U.S. President Barack Obama may have an "ancestral dislike of the British Empire" because of his Kenyan roots.
> 
> On a visit to the U.K., Obama weighed in on Britain's debate about European Union membership, urging U.K. voters to back staying in the 28-nation bloc.
> 
> "I don't think the EU moderates U.K. influence in the world  it magnifies it," Obama said at a news conference with Prime Minister David Cameron.
> 
> His opinion  also expressed in a Daily Telegraph newspaper article  angered campaigners for a "leave" vote in the June 23 referendum, who accused the American president of meddling.
> 
> Johnson said Obama's advice was "paradoxical, inconsistent, incoherent" because Americans "would never contemplate anything like the EU for themselves."
> ...

----------


## timosman



----------


## luctor-et-emergo

> http://abcnews.go.com/Politics/wireS...ntion-38591978


Dirty politics. We'll se a lot more of this, trying to tie certain personalities to one side of the debate in order to marginalize it. 

This is the most meaningful vote in decades. Not just for the UK but for the entirety of Europe; it's a referendum with the potential to change the playing field completely. The thing is, normal elections have normal levels of dirty politics.. Which is bad enough. Normal elections, that elect representatives, don't have any direct effect on policy. This referendum has a really big, direct impact. The ruling class and worldwide elites are $#@!-scared their road to World Government is washed away by the tide of public awakening. They are truly fearful that the peoples, the general public isn't as stupid as they consider them to be and as they have treated them over the years.

----------


## timosman

> Dirty politics. We'll se a lot more of this, trying to tie certain personalities to one side of the debate in order to marginalize it.


We need more dirty politics in US. We have a king who shows up once a year in congress to deliver fake as $#@! speech and no questions asked. When someone yells 'You lie' during the speech it is a major crisis.

----------


## luctor-et-emergo

> We need more dirty politics in US. We have a king who shows up once a year in congress to deliver fake as $#@! speech and no questions asked. When someone yells 'You lie' during the speech it is a major crisis.


Dirty politics is generally not a good thing as it's most likely the establishments doing.

----------


## AngryCanadian

Obama's visit and comments have energized the BREXIT campaign.

----------


## timosman

> Obama's visit and comments have energized the BREXIT campaign.


It seems he was told to go there. Looked like a real puppet.

----------


## Tywysog Cymru

> Obama's visit and comments have energized the BREXIT campaign.


Will it make a difference?  I remember that Obama opposed Scottish independence but that didn't energize the Scottish to vote yes.

----------


## luctor-et-emergo

> Will it make a difference?  I remember that Obama opposed Scottish independence but that didn't energize the Scottish to vote yes.


I don't think a lot of people in the UK listen to  or care about what Obama has to say.

----------


## timosman



----------


## timosman

https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/...ts-suspicious/




> President Obama was in London on Friday, where he delivered a passionate plea to Britain to vote to remain in the European Union in an upcoming referendum.
> 
> The American leader's intervention in the country's fierce "Brexit" row has proven remarkably divisive in London, with some politicians attacking him for being "anti-British" and others suggesting that Obama's part-Kenyan heritage led to an "ancestral dislike of the British empire."
> 
> Obama was apparently not fazed. During a joint news conference with Britain's David Cameron on Friday afternoon, he offered a stern warning of the potential consequences for the transatlantic relationship should Britain leave the E.U. However, it wasn't just Obama's warnings that gained attention among the Brits  it was a subtle stylistic shift in the way he worded those warnings.
> 
> I think its fair to say maybe some point down the line, but its not going to happen any time soon because our focus is on negotiating with the E.U., Obama told reporters. The U.K. is going to be at the back of the queue.
> 
> Obama was simply repeating a warning made before by U.S. officials: that the U.S. is not interested in bilateral trade deals with individual countries, and that they would focus instead on deals with larger organizations like the E.U. However, the president's choice of words when making this point left many gobsmacked. The president of the United States had used the word "queue," typically used by Brits, rather than "line," considered the proper term in American English.
> ...

----------


## luctor-et-emergo

Boris Johnson 'Barnstorming Brexit'.

----------


## timosman

http://www.bbc.com/news/business-36273448




> The Bank of England has given its starkest warning yet that a UK vote to leave the EU could hit the economy.
> A leave vote may cause sterling to fall and unemployment to rise, according to the latest minutes of its Monetary Policy Committee (MPC).
> Mark Carney, the Bank's governor, warned that the risks of leaving "could possibly include a technical recession".
> Vote Leave said there was no need for more forward guidance from the Bank.
> The Bank had not compiled formal forecasts about the possibility of a recession - defined as two consecutive quarters of negative growth - resulting from a Brexit vote, Mr Carney added.
> Chancellor George Osborne said the UK now had a "clear and unequivocal warning" from the MPC as well as the Governor of the Bank of England about the risks of a Leave vote.
> "The Bank is saying that it would face a trade-off between stabilising inflation on one hand and stabilising output and employment on the other," he said.
> "So either families would face lower incomes because inflation would be higher, or the economy would be weaker with a hit to jobs and livelihoods. This is a lose-lose situation for Britain. Either way, we'd be poorer."
> Lord Lamont, the former Chancellor and Vote Leave spokesman, said: "The Governor should be careful that he doesn't cause a crisis. If his unwise words become self-fulfilling, the responsibility will be the governor's and the governor's alone. A prudent governor would simply have said that 'we are prepared for all eventualities'."
> ...

----------


## timosman



----------


## FindLiberty

Stefan Molyneux gets deeper into roots the problem:

----------


## randomname

https://vimeo.com/166378572

----------


## oyarde

I never thought the EU would last this line and am amazed .

----------


## timosman

http://www.bbc.com/news/business-36284200




> The International Monetary Fund chief has said a vote by the UK to leave the European Union would have "pretty bad, to very, very bad" consequences.
> Christine Lagarde said she had "not seen anything that's positive" about Brexit and warned that it could "lead to a technical recession".
> She echoed similar comments made on Thursday by Bank of England governor Mark Carney.
> Vote Leave said the IMF had been wrong in the past and was "wrong now".
> The IMF said in a report on the UK economy that a leave vote could have a "negative and substantial effect". It has previously said that such an outcome could lead to "severe regional and global damage".
> The Fund said a Brexit vote would result in a "protracted period of heightened uncertainty" and could result in a sharp rise in interest rates, cause volatility on financial markets and damage London's status as a global financial centre.
> Ms Lagarde said the IMF had a duty to assess the risks of Brexit. It has a mandate to oversee the international monetary and financial system.
> The Fund is expected to publish detailed estimates of the economic impact of a vote to leave the EU in the week before the 23 June referendum, the timing of which has been criticised by leave campaigners.
> It was not just a domestic issue but an international one as well, Ms Lagarde told a briefing at the Treasury attended by the Chancellor, George Osborne.
> ...

----------


## FindLiberty

Her threats sound horrible...
(when is the next election?)
Very sad times for England.

It will just get worse every minute,
so they had better hurry up and just
*GET OUT OF THE EU, RIGHT BLOODY NOW!

+++

*p.s. Did anyone watch the Sefbot YT in post #34?

----------


## timosman

http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articl...rney-s-silence




> Brexit campaigners invoked Adolf Hitler as a parallel with the European Union and criticized the Bank of England governor, evidence of the debate becoming increasingly caustic six weeks before Britains referendum.
> The two-pronged offensive began with former Mayor of London Boris Johnson making the historical analogy in an interview with the Sunday Telegraph, saying attempts to unify the region tend to end tragically. Allies backed him in that analysis and also used media appearances to criticize Mark Carney for the BOEs warning of the economic consequences of a vote to leave, forcing the governor to defend his actions.
> The remarks reflect pressure points in the fight over EU membership that were underscored in a ComRes poll published over the weekend showing Brexit arguments for the June 23 vote are convincing people more on national security grounds than on the economy. The Bank of England and the International Monetary Fund last week both released analyses on the risks of an exit, and Carney insisted that was the right thing to do.
> 
> Daily Business
> If were potentially going to alter the path of interest rates or other instruments of monetary policy because of certain things manifested, we have a duty to explain that to the British people and to Parliament, Carney told the BBCs Andrew Marr show. The banks comments on these issues have been in the context of testimony to the House of Lords, testimony to the Commons committees, and inflation reports and associated press conferences around those reports, so its in our daily business.
> He spoke days after Conservative lawmaker Jacob Rees-Mogg told Sky News that the governor should be fired, and minutes after the Conservative energy minister, Andrea Leadsom, described the BOEs comments last week as incredibly dangerous.
> Iain Duncan Smith, the Conservative former work and pensions secretary who is campaigning to leave, added his voice to the criticism, saying on the BBCs Sunday Politics show that the governor should explain to Parliaments Treasury Committee why he hasnt presented both sides of the matter.
> Duncan Smith also defended Johnsons mention of Hitler. The former mayors allusion came in an interview that ranged from what wartime leader Winston Churchill would do to a discussion of the euros effect on Italy.
> ...

----------


## timosman

http://www.reuters.com/video/2016/05...eoId=368576472




> Friday, May 20, 2016 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> British actors Benedict Cumberbatch, Keira Knightley, Chiwetel Ejiofor and Helena Bonham Carter are among more than 250 celebrities from the arts world who have signed a letter urging Britons to vote to remain in the European Union. Some of Britain's best-known artists, musicians and writers are also signatories to the letter in the Guardian newspaper that warns of the country becoming "an outsider shouting from the wings" if Britons vote to leave the EU in a June 23 referendum. "Britain is not just stronger in Europe, it is more imaginative and more creative ... Our global creative success would be severely weakened by walking away," they said. The letter was coordinated by "Stronger In", the official campaign to persuade voters to stay in the EU that is also backed by Prime Minister David Cameron. Cameron's governing Conservative Party is deeply split over the issue. Other signatories to the letter include singer Paloma Faith, designer Vivienne Westwood and writer John Le Carre. The move by "Stronger In" is likely to be seen as an attempt to broaden the EU debate beyond economics and immigration. Though opinion polls have given sharply different pictures of public opinion, betting odds on Friday indicated a 79 percent implied probability of Britain voting to stay in the EU.


http://www.theguardian.com/commentis...er-eu-largesse
The luvvies Brexit letter only shows most people vote with their wallets




> That our lucky stars of stage and screen benefit from the EUs largesse should hardly be a clincher for anybody else

----------


## luctor-et-emergo

Pretty nice speech.

----------


## timosman

http://www.breitbart.com/london/2016...ernable-in-eu/




> 23 May 2016
> 
> 
> 
> In a severe shock to the Prime Minister, Steve Hilton a former director of strategy for David Cameron famous for his informal dress and penchant for cycling  has publicly declared his support for leaving the European Union (EU), saying membership of the politico-trading bloc makes the UK literally ungovernable.
> Steve Hilton (pictured) is one of the Mr. Camerons oldest and closest confidants, both professionally and personally. As one of those credited with persuading him to stand for the Tory Party leadership, and godfather to his late son Ivan, the policy gurus public support for Brexit is a powerful blow to the Prime Minister.
> 
> Mr. Hilton used an opinion piece in the Daily Mail to urge Britain to leave the EU in order to free itself from distant, centralised processes we hardly understand, let alone control.
> 
> ...

----------


## luctor-et-emergo

I was watching the Cameron/Osborne speech on what will happen in the short term with the EU and Osborne said;




> "_Economists_ looked at two scenarios. One where Brittain experiences a _shock_, one where it's a _severe shock_. And under both scenarios, here are the results...


Is this guy banking on people not understanding language ? He is outlining that they only looked at bad outcomes ?




> ..._This is what happens_ if Brittain leaves; the economy shrinks, the value of the Pound falls, inflation rises, unemployment rises, real wages are hit, so too are house prices and as a result government borrowing goes up. _The central conclusions_ of today's treasury analysis are clear; a vote to leave will push our economy into a recession...


Only mentions one outcome... I don't know if this is the really bad or the much worse outcome. 




> ...Within two years, the size of our economy, our GDP, would be at least 3% smaller as a result of leaving the EU. It could be as much as 6% smaller. We'd have a year of negative growth. That's a recession."


This is the biggest load of bull$#@! fear-mongering.. At least he's honest by admitting they only looked at bad outcomes. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?featur...&v=CXG-u5SLEB8 (that's the video)

//Transcription: mine. Think I got exactly what he said but watch the video anyways.

----------


## osan

I am almost willing to bet money that this "close" vote will favor no exit.  It seems there is more at stake here than mere economics.

----------


## FindLiberty

GET OUT, GET A BORDER  (the sea needs some help at the shores)

----------


## luctor-et-emergo

> I think one of the major arguments for the 'out' campaign to combat the scaremongering of the 'stay' campaign should be;
> 
> *"Imagine the UK wasn't a member of the EU, would you vote to join today ?"
> *
> Or something like it. Because the thing is, people can always find some arguments for why it's convenient to stay.. People like the status quo and the thought of real change makes a lot of people soil their pants. So turn it around. Pretty much everyone I know who wouldn't necessarily vote to leave (Dutch people) say they wouldn't have voted to join if they knew it would come to what the EU is now. A corrupt power-eusurping near-unstoppable beast that's ravaging the European continent. Destroying it's wealth and freedoms but most of all, it's identity. Selling us out to the Chinese, international banks... 
> 
> Anyways, I really really hope the people in the UK vote to leave. If they'd vote to stay I don't think much good would come from that. The EU would be emboldened to start further expansions of it's borders and it's powers. And they would use the UK vote as license to do it. Really scary stuff. I do believe in a democratic, political solution to these problems.. Sadly some of the people we disagree with do not. As has been evidenced by decades of EU officials pissing in voters faces.


I got a +rep for this post yesterday... I found this video of Daniel Hannan asking the same question.

----------


## luctor-et-emergo

THE MOST SOUR FACE EVER! DAMN. 

I won't give any more details, the entire debate is fun but this part is particularly awesome. 

Skip to 31:17. https://www.youtube.com/watch?featur...w4t2yMs#t=1877

----------


## jllundqu

> I got a +rep for this post yesterday... I found this video of Daniel Hannan asking the same question.


Outta Rep for you, Luctor.

I loves me some Hannan!

----------


## jllundqu

> THE MOST SOUR FACE EVER! DAMN. 
> 
> I won't give any more details, the entire debate is fun but this part is particularly awesome. 
> 
> Skip to 31:17. https://www.youtube.com/watch?featur...w4t2yMs#t=1877


lol.... 'It may surprise you that most of the world is not in the EU'

----------


## timosman

Full interview - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0BFSJRH1q-A

----------


## luctor-et-emergo

This is funny... Did Cameron just wreck his own game-plan here ?

----------


## luctor-et-emergo

Young Turks TRAINWRECK piece on BREXIT. 

Description, someone $#@!ed up there; 



> The UK will have a referendum vote on June 23rd *to decide whether or not to stay on the Euro currency.* Should they stay or should they go now? Ana Kasparian, John Iadarola (ThinkTank), and Jordan Chariton (TYT Politics), hosts of The Young Turks, break it down. Tell us what you think in the comment section below.






They call themselves independent media. Yet they swallow EU-propaganda like a hungry dog who has just been given a juicy steak.

----------


## timosman

http://heatst.com/uk/five-presidents...slaps-leaders/




> June 3, 2016
> 
> Prominent British Member of Parliament Michael Gove received rave reviews for his performance on Sky TVs European Union Referendum debate on Friday night. One of Goves many well-received points concerned the Five Presidents who run the EU  whom nobody can name.
> 
> The most powerful among these is Luxembourgish politician Jean-Claude Juncker, the EU Commission head who has threatened Britain.
> 
> Last night, sensational video emerged showing Juncker obviously drunk in public, hopping from foot to foot and slapping other EU leaders. A second member of the Five Presidents, Donald Tusk, stands next to him looking uneasy.
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## luctor-et-emergo

> Which is precisely why I fear it will be "managed" into no Brexit.  But let us hope your hope proves out.  I would not at all mind seeing the Brits pop their governmental heads out of their backsides and let the fidupulating EU burn to the waterline, which it should.


Polls at this moment are suggesting a slight lead for Leave. The momentum is on their side. The Remain camp only has scare stories about the economy and personal attacks.

(A slight lead.. However since the beginning of the campaign there has been about a 15 point change in opinion polls in favor of Brexit)

----------


## Anti Federalist

Keeping my fingers crossed...

Now, if Quebec would just vote in favor of secession, then things *here* could really get going.

----------


## luctor-et-emergo

> Keeping my fingers crossed...
> 
> Now, if Quebec would just vote in favor of secession, then things *here* could really get going.


I am positive about the future when it's concerning national sovereignty. The trend in the world for the past decades has been for nation states to split up. Because it does not work to have vastly different people in a democracy. What works is, democracies with great variations in culture that trade, talk, travel and have fun together. Democracies are "acceptable" from a libertarian point of view, I guess, when the demos of the country is pretty similar in morality and culture.

----------


## Tywysog Cymru

Holland Backs Brexit:




> A staggering 80 per cent of people surveyed by a national newspaper in the Netherlands believe the UK should take back control from Brussels on June 23.
> The sensational poll, carried out by De Telegraaf, lays bare their anger towards the EU amid the refugee crisis and concerns over the Eurozone.


The bureaucrats in Brussels must be scared.

----------


## jllundqu

Let every country in the Euro hold a referendum and let the whole ghastly mess collapse

----------


## luctor-et-emergo

> Holland Backs Brexit:
> 
> 
> The bureaucrats in Brussels must be scared.


Which is funny since I saw a scare-story on the news here. Which called pro-Brexit people "Anti-European", which is vastly different from Anti-EU. More stuff like that, which makes it quite obvious what the journalists useful idiots think. They also showed some kind of poll in which apparently 70% of the people here want to stay. Great isn't it ? I don't know anybody who passionately want to stay. I know people who will make the business argument but they don't do it passionately. I do know lots of people that actually want to leave, most people I know.

----------


## luctor-et-emergo

Spread it far and wide..

----------


## timosman



----------


## luctor-et-emergo

This is how nuts the migrant crisis management is;




> Opnieuw heeft het marinefregat Zr. Ms. Van Amstel vluchtelingen op de Middellandse Zee gered. Dit keer gaat het om 248 mensen. 
> 
> Bij de reddingsoperatie dinsdag pikte de marine al 193 vluchtelingen van een zinkende boot tussen Egypte en Sicilië op.
> 
> Beide reddingsoperaties vonden binnen 24 uur plaats, twitterde Rob Verkerk, de commandant van de marine. De Van Amstel is nu met 441 vluchtelingen op weg naar een Italiaanse haven om ze daar aan land te brengen.
> 
> Het marinefregat is voor het Europese grensagentschap Frontex actief in de Middellandse Zee.
> 
> _Again, the navy frigate Zr. Ms. Van Amstel refugees rescued in the Mediterranean. This time, it comes to 248 people.
> ...


Source; nu.nl/google translate.

As soon as these people have passports, they can come to GB or any other country (in the EU, in fact from Italy they can already pretty much go anywhere). It's nuts.

----------


## Cowlesy

I haven't posted in a long time, but felt I had to share this one (which many have likely already seen).

Having been on this site since 2007, I've heard a lot of crazy conspiracies, false flags, rumors etc. I don't believe 99% of it, as I believe the simplest answer is usually the correct answer.

And I admit I have a Brexit bias. I feel bad the poor gal isn't even cold yet, but when I read this and what happened, wow, could this be an actual false flag?? It really, really felt that way right off the bat to me.

In fact, look at the stock market today. If this event could marginally change the Brexit/Remain balance by scaring poor people into solidarity with Remain, Remain is bullish for the market.

Today, it felt like after this event was digested, people are now placing bets it will shame people into Remain votes, which is why the market has turned around.  

At least that's my whacky theory.  What say you, fine poster?

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/arti...shift-gun.html

----------


## timosman

http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articl...-53-back-leave




> Both sides suspended campaigning on whether Britain should leave the European Union after a lawmaker was attacked in her district.
> Jo Cox, a member of the opposition Labour Party, was hospitalized in a critical condition, with the Press Association reporting she had been shot twice Thursday in West Yorkshire, northern England. Local police said they had arrested a 52-year-old man in the area. It was unclear if the incident was related to the June 23 referendum.
> “We are suspending all campaigning for the day,” the official Britain Stronger In Europe campaign wrote on Twitter. “Our thoughts are with Jo Cox and her family.” Those advocating leaving the EU also put their effort on hold, the BBC reported.
> Prime Minister David Cameron canceled a trip to the British territory of Gibraltar, saying on Twitter that “it’s right that all campaigning has been stopped after the terrible attack on Jo Cox.”
> The Guardian reported an eyewitness saying Cox’s attacker had shouted “Britain First.” That’s the name of a group which campaigns against immigration and Britain’s membership of the European Union.
> A video on the group’s website showed activists learning combat techniques at a “training camp” in the Snowdonia mountains of North Wales. In a statement on the site, the group said it “obviously is NOT involved and would never encourage behavior of this sort.”
> Steady Lead
> The attack came as those pushing to leave the European Union held a steady lead in opinion polls. A survey by Ipsos MORI for the Evening Standard newspaper released on Thursday showed 53 percent support for leaving with 47 percent for “Remain,” excluding those who said they didn’t yet know.
> The telephone poll of 1,257 adults, the latest in a string of surveys showing a steady lead for anti-EU campaigners, was conducted from June 11 to June 14. Another poll for IG Group by Survation showed 45 percent for leaving and 42 percent for staying, with 13 percent undecided.
> ...

----------


## Son_of_Liberty90

More boobus comments:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QtDKfd-pEGw




> You should read what exactly the Magna Carta was. It was not a document to protect the peasants and merchantman and has nothing to do with democracy. It was a document to protect the interests of the Barons from the Crown. The Barons were elite's and didn't care a jot for yeoman and peasants. Have no idea why people quote this document out of context.The whole point of staying is that our government has to answer for making decisions that are illegal and infringe on our human rights. The EU acts as a governance to stop abuses at parliament. Its to uphold democracy by allowing legal instruments to address our government directly when it abuses human rights or fails to deliver on promised reforms. *They are no unelected bureaucrats, they are actually elected.We gain far more from the EU than we put in.* From trade agreements throogh to freedom of workers and access to Europe healthcare system and education system (which in some countries is far better than ours).We cannot move backwards, one day there will be a federal Europe and then a global Government. A democratic and fair central system is the only way we can administrate an every expanding population to avoid conflict. This is exactly what the EU has achieved in central Europe in the last 50 years. Lets not step back, we must move forward with the inevitable future.﻿


HURRR DURR!! MUH GOVERNMENTS!!!

----------


## susano

> I'm not sold on anything being 100% a "false flag".  But I am sold on believing that the real earthly powers in this world are quite evil.  It isn't that any one attack like this done by this evil behind the curtain is strictly necessary or particularly effective.  But it's an ongoing thing.  If the overall objective wasn't met by this attack (assuming it isn't truly a lone wolf) then they would simply pull another lever down the line.  So I don't see these "false flags" as binary levers executing a well thought out plan, but rather little course corrections steering us in an overall direction.
> 
> If one actors cover is blown that head is cut off, and another grows somewhere else.
> 
> So it isn't that we should focus so much on "getting to the bottom" of each and every criminal act, because you'll just get lost in the rabbit holes.  Rather we should try to apprehend the nature of what this evil is, and how it operates.  Not to attack it directly, but to understand what counter-strategies will be effective and which ones will fail.
> 
> I read your post as kind of a profession of faith that, "I'm really starting to believe this evil is real."  It is most definitely real.  And if you give any credence to Christian truth, you should realize it is only God who has allowed this evil to even come forth.  (Amos 3:6 "Shall there be evil in a city, and the Lord has not done it?")  There really is no fighting it in the traditional sense.  Certainly not at this point.  "Do not resist evil".  Doesn't mean we don't defend and protect our own to the best of our ability, but the dethroning of this evil won't be done by man, in my opinion.  The only way to be "safe" really, at this point is to do your best spiritually and with regard to reason and truth, to make sure nothing in you resembles this evil.
> 
> We keep speaking truth.  Keep spreading the message.  But pretending we know the enemy enough to start shooting is a losing game.  The global state is beyond the Nockian threshold, in my opinion.
> ...


Great post! 

I believe that the "Lord" discussed there is Lucifer. The "Demiurge" for the Gnostics and Kal to the Hindus and some other Indian religions. This realm is a balance of light and lack of light/good and evil and it won't change because it's the nature of this realm. It's something I'm regularly pissed at GOD about. YMMV.

Would actors within the EU kill some MP to save the EU? Hell, yes, they would. I have no doubt about it. Would they pull some Tavistock mind $#@!ery on some poor soul to get him to do it? Of course, they would (duh!). Is that possible? Ever watched Derren Brown? Everyone should watch his "Assassination" video to see just how easy it is. The UK is so all up in everybody's "mental health", too. The accused was described as having had mental health issues, implying he was unhinged. Then I read his brother said he was OCD and obsessed with personal cleanliness and never violent in any way. Hmm. He had had "treatment" which meant the system had their hands on him and anything could have happened to him (like the Derren Brown treatment). Then again, I'm always highly skeptical about any violence used to advance a political agenda and this is one of those. How do I know Jo Cox is dead? I don't. She could have received a payoff and been relocated to some far away place for all I know. It will be interesting to if see her husband stays in the UK or moves away. He worked for Save the Children, a sham charity/intelligence agency front (kicked out of Pakistan for that, in fact) and was forced to leave after allegations of sexually inappropriate behavior toward staff members. Who knows what went on there? Maybe they were offered a deal to make something nasty all go away if they just did a little favor for TPTB. Wild speculation, I know, but anything is possible. 

New charity scandal as Save The Children executive quits after women's complaints of 'inappropriate behaviour' 

    Chief strategist Brendan Cox denied the allegations but quit in September
    £160,000-a-year chief executive Justin Forsyth left for separate reasons
    Both men were senior advisers to former Prime Minister Gordon Brown
    The women threatened to 'make a huge fuss' when the charity did nothing 
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/arti...behaviour.html

SAVE THE CHILDREN - FRONT FOR CIA? 
http://aangirfan.blogspot.com/2012/0...t-for-cia.html

----------


## susano

> I don't think it's a false flag to begin with and btw SHE DIED we were told that she died. I may have disagreed with her but may she rest in peace.



FIFY

----------


## Theocrat

> Spread it far and wide..


Thanks for the video, luctor. It's people like John Oliver, though, who would have us believe that it's individuals like Toby Young who are using fear, not facts in this "BREXIT" debate:

----------


## Zippyjuan

> FIFY


Nobody dies. Ever.  Cemeteries are for show.

----------


## jllundqu

Looks like it's going to be a close one!

#BREXIT is making some big waves though... even soros is threatening collapse!

----------


## devil21

> Looks like it's going to be a close one!
> 
> #BREXIT is making some big waves though... even soros is threatening collapse!


He's already shorted the $#@! out of the pound, I'm sure.  Wouldn't be the first time either.

----------


## luctor-et-emergo

I frankly don't know what the outcome will be. It's going to be very close. 
I do think that despite what happened last week the momentum is still on the leave side. 

In the last few days since the debate has resumed, 'project fear' as it has been called has resumed and I think it's exactly that (obvious scaremongering) which caused the lead for Leave to begin with.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Can't imagine that the globalist elite would allow this to pass. Those who count the votes...

----------


## Son_of_Liberty90

What's so devious about the left/marxists is that they will deny reality.

Look at the youtube comments for any BREXIT related video.

I challenge you see a pro-remain EVER admit name calling and fear mongering on the remain camp.

It's always the 'pro-Brexit" camp to blame for inaccurate statistics and fear mongering.  Total denial of reality.

----------


## Son_of_Liberty90

OH NOES!




> *The Brexit Could Be Bad News for ‘Game of Thrones’*
> 
> The European Union helps fund production of HBO’s epic in Northern Ireland. If the U.K. leaves, that money could too.


http://foreignpolicy.com/2016/06/21/...rm=Flashpoints

----------


## twomp

> Can't imagine that the globalist elite would allow this to pass. Those who count the votes...


I completely agree. If voting made any difference, they wouldn't allow it...

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> What's so devious about the left/marxists is that they will deny reality.
> 
> Look at the youtube comments for any BREXIT related video.
> 
> I challenge you see a pro-remain EVER admit name calling and fear mongering on the remain camp.
> 
> It's always the 'pro-Brexit" camp to blame for inaccurate statistics and fear mongering.  Total denial of reality.


2+2=5. They have no shame.

----------


## osan

> I am positive about the future when it's concerning national sovereignty.


I, OTOH, am not.  Why?  Because the appearances and the underlying realities do not match well.




> The trend in the world for the past decades has been for nation states to split up.


Most of that arose out of the collapse of the Soviet Onion.  Note that many of the now ex-Soviet territories re-upped with the Russian Federation.  What difference does labeling make, save to fool the market?  Jerkoffistan, former Soviet republic, dissolves into Blowjobistan, Rimjobistan, and Handjobistan and then join the Russian Federation.  Whoopdeedoo.




> Because it does not work to have vastly different people in a democracy.


Theye don't give a rat's ring whether it "works", so long as they retain power.  Peace and war are all one for Themme.  If war breaks out unexpectedly (yeah, right...) they simply make the best of it, profit like hell, consolidate power even further, and go on to the next adventure.




> What works is, democracies with great variations in culture that trade, talk, travel and have fun together.


How do you know this?  When has this happened in any significant volumes for any significant time?  AFAICS, people are well trained to division and hatred, even when the latter is subtly quiet, seeming to be something other than itself.




> Democracies are "acceptable" from a libertarian point of view, I guess, when the demos of the country is pretty similar in morality and culture.



Maybe, but again I am not convinced that this has been made manifest in any non-trivial manner, as yet.

----------


## AZJoe

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/debate/ar...broken-EU.html

----------


## BV2

> More boobus comments:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QtDKfd-pEGw
> 
> 
> 
> HURRR DURR!! MUH GOVERNMENTS!!!


Muh governMENT more precisely....

----------


## AuH20



----------


## heavenlyboy34

Rothschilds are "stay" fanboys. That alone is a pretty good argument for Brexit, IMO.
http://investmentwatchblog.com/lord-...tay-in-europe/

----------


## luctor-et-emergo

Toady is the referendum.

----------


## puppetmaster

> Can't imagine that the globalist elite would allow this to pass. Those who count the votes...


  that what I think.  Move the polls in your direction to alleviate any doubt about the outcome.

----------


## FindLiberty

Listened to this interesting interview, perhaps not worth the whole hour though... EU _plot_ is old news to me

----------


## alucard13mm

I bet you it is going to fail. 49% want to leave. 51% wants to stay. We all know it is rigged, especially if its electronic voting.

----------


## AZJoe

A SHOCK poll has revealed 81 per cent of voters felt bullied and unable to express their true feelings in the EU debate because of a culture of political correctness.
http://www.express.co.uk/news/politics/682538/British-voters-bullied-Remain-campaign-EU-referendum-vote

"the ComRes poll that triggered criticism that David Cameron has led a Remain campaign that has bullied voters and branded Leave supporters as racists   eight in 10 voters feel political correctness stopped them debating the referendum properly.

British people have never felt their freedom to speak more constrained  This EU referendum is the most critical vote on Britains future since the Second World War and yet the British people have never felt their freedom to speak more constrained.  Conducting such a vote in a climate where we must watch what we say for fear of being labelled and accused of sowing division or inciting hatred is nothing less than Orwellian. 

"I am voting Leave because I dont want to be bullied. That is exactly what has happened  we have been bullied out of free speech.

Interesting feedback from such a large percentage of polled voters.

----------


## helmuth_hubener

Oh, I hope it wins!  May England be merry and free again!

*Make Great Britain Again!*

----------


## helmuth_hubener

When will we know the result?

3.30am
The overall picture could be clear, reckons polling expert Chris Hanretty, when Lancaster reports; by then about 200 results should be known.

4am
There is another flood of results due including London boroughs such as Tower Hamlets. Hackney lands at 4.30am, Kensington at 5am.

6am
Among the last counts to arrive around this time will be from Bristol, followed by Harborough at 7am. It is not impossible there could be recounts but these would be local rather than national: the only challenge to the overall result can be via a judicial review. If the result has not been “called” by broadcasters and news agencies by this point, it could be because the numbers are very close.

Once all the regional totals have been declared, Jenny Watson, the chief counting officer, will declare — in Manchester Town Hall, probably around breakfast on Friday June 24 — the result of the UK’s referendum on membership of the EU.

-- http://www.ft.com/cms/s/2/35f15744-3...9b15a8ee7.html


Right now it's 3:50 _P_M.  There are twelve hours to go.

----------


## juleswin

Oh the irony, Britain a nation who has forcibly ruled many nations now on the other side asking for its independence. I hope nobody is stupid enough to make the argument that stability and prosperity is more important that self rule and independence. 

I have a sick feeling that the vote is going to be close but the referendum will lose. TPTB cannot let a precedent this dangerous to happen. Good luck to them all, I hope they regain their independence.

----------


## wizardwatson

> When will we know the result?
> 
> 3.30am
> The overall picture could be clear, reckons polling expert Chris Hanretty, when Lancaster reports; by then about 200 results should be known.
> 
> 4am
> There is another flood of results due including London boroughs such as Tower Hamlets. Hackney lands at 4.30am, Kensington at 5am.
> 
> 6am
> ...


More timing info from zerohedge:

Central time is GMT -5.  So Polls close at 4pm (1600) chicago/rpf time and they're expecting last turnout figures around 4am local, so should know for sure 11pm chicago time results.

http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2016-0...-and-what-look

*WHEN WILL RESULTS COME?

Votes will be counted by hand, starting as soon as polls close at 2100 GMT.
Each of 382 local counting areas will tally the number of ballot papers cast and announce local turnout figures (including spoiled ballots and postal votes) in each of the areas. The Electoral Commission has estimated that most turnout announcements at counting-area level will come between 2230 on June 23 and 0130 on June 24. The last turnout figure is expected at around 0400.
Each area will count the votes and announce totals for REMAIN and LEAVE. The majority of counting areas are expected to declare between around 0100 and 0300 on June 24. The last declaration is expected around 0600.
Local totals will be collated into totals for 12 regions, and then a final, national, result. The final result will be announced in Manchester by Jenny Watson, Chief Counting Officer.*

----------


## Danke

Central Time is currently GMT -5 (London is CT -6)

----------


## wizardwatson

> Central Time is currently GMT -5 (London is CT -6)


You're right, fixed my post.

----------


## helmuth_hubener

> stability and prosperity is more important that self rule and independence.


In fact the first two are essentially _incompatible_ with the latter two, long term.

Actually, everything is incompatible with long-term prosperity.  Prosperity is unstable.  And, because liberty inevitably creates prosperity, liberty is unstable, too, indirectly.

Just a thought.

----------


## jllundqu

> Can't imagine that the globalist elite would allow this to pass. Those who count the votes...


Exactly.  :Smoke filled back room:  "Just make sure the vote is close enough that they don't cry foul, by make sure Britain remains in the EU."

With 50 years and trillions of dollars at stake... do we really think they'd leave it up to "the voters"??? LMAO!!!!!  sigh....

----------


## jllundqu

> Toady is the referendum.


Please keep us posted on exit polls and results!

----------


## osan

> Toady is the referendum.


I anticipate "stay".

I also pray I am made the replete fool on the matter.

----------


## Zippyjuan

> Please keep us posted on exit polls and results!


Exit polls are not allowed.

----------


## jllundqu

> I anticipate "stay".
> 
> I also pray I am made the replete fool on the matter.


I agree.  No way TPTB 'allow' a 'leave' vote to unfold... to much $$$ at stake.

----------


## William Tell

Live updates from the Telegraph:
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/2016...-turning-poin/

----------


## osan

> In fact the first two are essentially _incompatible_ with the latter two, long term.
> 
> Actually, everything is incompatible with long-term prosperity.  Prosperity is unstable.  And, because liberty inevitably creates prosperity, liberty is unstable, too, indirectly.
> 
> Just a thought.



I would rather say that _artificial_ or _feigned_ stability is achieved at the cost of prosperity, independence, and self-rule.  Such stability is the sort that arises from the irrational and artificially cultivated fear of instability (usually vaguely defined, if at all, and rife with innuendo), the resulting dread a product of propaganda campaigns designed specifically to evoke that corrosive emotional state because it moves people to agree to hand over ever more of their sovereignty to those seeking to acquire it.  The result is, of course, diminishment of the qualities of life that should be most cherished by all due to the encouragement of individual fretting and cowardice over issues that free men face head-on, brave, and inevitably overcome.  The persuaded man-gone-sheep, however, succumbs to the lies and twists of truth fed him, cowering and offering up his bare soul in exchange for the cheapest lies, promising him that which no man or institution can guarantee.

----------


## wizardwatson

Welcome to the Hotel California...

----------


## timosman

> Welcome to the Hotel California...


_Live in Northern California once, but leave before it makes you soft._

----------


## susano

> Can't imagine that the globalist elite would allow this to pass. Those who count the votes...


I heard there was no exist polling. Dunno if that's right but if so, more easy to commit fraud. Also the very close leave/remain predictions make rigging more likely. Bev Harris has said it's in close races where vote rigging is the biggest threat.

----------


## susano

> What's so devious about the left/marxists is that they will deny reality.
> 
> Look at the youtube comments for any BREXIT related video.
> 
> I challenge you see a pro-remain EVER admit name calling and fear mongering on the remain camp.
> 
> It's always the 'pro-Brexit" camp to blame for inaccurate statistics and fear mongering.  Total denial of reality.


I don't think it's denial of reality. It's that they are willing to lie, cheat and worse to get what they want.

----------


## timosman



----------


## AuH20

Millennial sheep need to be sheared.

----------


## TheTexan

"Leave" is a ahead right now but I have every confidence that the vote will tilt towards "Remain"s favor as this goes on.

----------


## timosman

Scotland = wankers

----------


## TheTexan

Yay!  Remain just took the lead at 50.7%!

----------


## Suzanimal

> Brexit: Individualism > Nationalism > Globalism
> 
> ...
> 
> Which brings us to the Brexit vote, which offers Britons far more than simply an opportunity to remove themselves from a doomed EU political and monetary project. It is an opportunity to forestall the juggernaut, at least for a period, and reflect on the current path. It is a chance to fire a shot heard around the world, to challenge the wisdom of the globalism is inevitable narrative. It is the UKs last chance to ask  in a time when even asking is an act of rebellion  the most important political question of our day or any day: who decides?
> 
> Ludwig von Mises understood that self-determination is the fundamental goal of liberty, of real liberalism. Its true that libertarians ought not to concern themselves with national sovereignty in the political sense, because governments are not sovereign kings and should never be treated as worthy of determining the course of our lives. But it is also true that the more attenuated the link between an individual and the body purporting to govern him, the less control  self-determination  that individual has.
> 
> To quote Mises, from his 1927 classic (in German) Liberalismus:
> ...


https://mises.org/blog/brexit-indivi...sm-globalism-0

----------


## TheTexan

East Dunbartonshire AKA, "The Shire", votes to REMAIN

----------


## AuH20

Could the banking scum be thwarted this time?

----------


## Danke

> Yay!  Remain just took the lead at 50.7%!


Yeah, if Leave were to win, Texans might get the wrong idea.

----------


## TheTexan

> Could the banking scum be thwarted this time?


It's still too close to call, but it's in favor of remain.  I have faith that the remainers will count their votes super hard as their morning progresses

----------


## Anti Federalist

> It is the UK’s last chance to ask — in a time when even asking is an act of rebellion — the most important political question of our day or any day: who decides?


Indeed.

And every day, you, as an individual, get to decide less and less about what directly affects you and your life.

----------


## TheTexan

The "remain" lead just dropped from 51% to 50.3%.  I'm getting worried again.

Uhoh.  50.2%.

ETA:  .. 50.1%.............

..... 50.0% ............

----------


## TheTexan

Danke we may be in trouble, Leave just took the lead 

Edit: YAY remain back up at 50.2%

----------


## TheTexan

Honestly there's so much voting going on I can barely contain myself.

I'm loving this







I'll be back shortly, gotta clean up a mess

----------


## Suzanimal

> Honestly there's so much voting going on I can barely contain myself.
> 
> I'm loving this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## timosman

> Indeed.
> 
> And every day, you, as an individual, get to decide less and less about what directly affects you and your life.


You can not be trusted with the decision making process. The government has collected tons of data about people like you and is infinitely better positioned to make the right call almost always.

----------


## TheTexan

And Leave has taken the lead at 50.1%

3,788,990 for Leave to 3,776,470 for Remain

Super close vote oh my god I wish I was there this is bloody brilliant voting going on

----------


## TheTexan

> You can not be trusted with the decision making process. The government has collected tons of data about people like you and is infinitely better positioned to make the right call almost always.


That's a good point.  The government does have way more data and way more information than we do - even about ourselves.

The extra info they have, does put them in a better position to make our decisions for us.  +rep

----------


## TheTexan

Leave has regained its earlier lead of 50.3%

A pattern has certainly started to emerge- England is in favor of Leave, Scotland is in favor of Remain

Northern Ireland doesnt know wtf it wants to do

----------


## TheTexan

Leave's lead back down to 50.1

----------


## TheTexan

> Leave has regained its earlier lead of 50.3%
> 
> A pattern has certainly started to emerge- England is in favor of Leave, Scotland is in favor of Remain
> 
> Northern Ireland doesnt know wtf it wants to do


Based on the fact that the higher population areas of England are voting to Leave, and thats where most of the votes are at,

It's still basically tied but I am calling this vote now - *Leave will win.*

This is a sad day for the EU.

----------


## TheTexan

The only thing that can save the Remain side now is if they count those votes *really* hard

----------


## TheTexan

> The Isle of Wight, largest single constituency by population in the UK has voted #Brexit

----------


## timosman



----------


## TheTexan

Leave is at 50.9%.  And growing.

This does not look good for the EU.

I don't want my kids growing up in a world where people can just secede from their governments

I need a drink.

----------


## CrissyNY

> Leave has regained its earlier lead of 50.3%
> 
> A pattern has certainly started to emerge- England is in favor of Leave, Scotland is in favor of Remain
> 
> Northern Ireland doesnt know wtf it wants to do


what about wales?

----------


## Krugminator2

The Betfair sportsbook has it at 58% to leave as of this second .

This guy has it at as a near certainty the UK will leave https://medium.com/@chrishanretty/eu...f55#.kso1ikz69

JP Morgan built a model apparently and they are forecasting leave as  slight favorite as of right now.

----------


## brushfire

> Leave is at 50.9%.  And growing.
> 
> This does not look good for the EU.
> 
> I don't want my kids growing up in a world where people can just secede from their governments
> 
> I need a drink.


LOL - EU enjoying some Texas irony...

----------


## TheTexan

> what about wales?


Strongly in favor of Leave.

$#@!ing Welsh.

----------


## William Tell

> what about wales?


Wales so far: 


> Leave 662,034
> VOTES
> Remain 550,856
> VOTES


 http://www.bbc.com/news/politics/eu_referendum/results

----------


## TheTexan

Leave is at 51.1%

I need another drink

----------


## Tywysog Cymru

Cymru am byth!

----------


## TheTexan

> Cymru am byth!


$#@!ing welsh

----------


## TheTexan

This "Leave" is gonna happen.  Hopefully Angela Merkel knows what needs to be done - and that America and the spirit of 'ol Abe will stand by her.

----------


## puppetmaster

I want to see the leave win then the EU can send troops to kill them for trying get to leave. Like the American Civil War part two.

----------


## TheTexan

Only thing that can possibly save us

is if the results from London come back strongly Remain

London

----------


## Tywysog Cymru

> $#@!ing welsh


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gtCOprRDUm8




> Mae hen wlad fy nhadau yn annwyl i mi 
> Gwlad beirdd a chantorion enwogion o fri 
> Ei gwrol ryfelwr, gwlad garwyr tra mad 
> Tros ryddid collasant eu gwaed. 
> 
> Gwlad Gwlad, 
> Pleidiol wyf i'm gwlad, 
> Tra mor yn fur i'r bur hoff bau 
> O bydded i'r hen iaith barhau

----------


## puppetmaster

> This "Leave" is gonna happen.  Hopefully Angela Merkel knows what needs to be done - and that America and the spirit of 'ol Abe will stand by her.


  funny I just posted the same thought.....

----------


## TheTexan

> I want to see the leave win then the EU can send troops to kill them for trying get to leave. Like the American Civil War part two.


That wouldn't be so bad.  I do have a $#@!load of "3-time Undefeated World War Champions" hats, mugs, and t-shirts that I've just been waiting to use

----------


## AuH20

this could be one of the biggest moments of the last fifty years. Then again, Parliament could nullify the results...

----------


## TheTexan

> this could be one of the biggest moments of the last fifty years. Then again, Parliament could nullify the results...


London is probably gonna come back with 90%+ Remain

They count votes pretty hard in London - so I've been told

----------


## Slave Mentality

Irish= pussies 
Scottish= pussies X 2
Millennial city rats= pussies 
Downtrodden rural working stiffs= getting it done 

My perception of the Brits will improve if they pull it off. Nationalism sucks bad, but globalism is far worse in my mind. 

I still suspect a rig job though.

----------


## timosman

> Only thing that can possibly save us
> 
> is if the results from London come back strongly Remain
> 
> London


This and postal votes.

----------


## AuH20

German bonds are going to be destroyed tomorrow if GB leaves.

----------


## Krugminator2

Wow. This was 15% to happen a few hours ago.

Now 87%.

I honestly don't think too many _really_ thought this would happen. This is kind out of nowhere.  I casually followed this and pretty much the entire sentiment was Britain would stay.

----------


## timosman

> German bonds are going to be destroyed tomorrow if GB leaves.


Right on. Didn't they like lose WWII or something? Would you guess that now?

----------


## TheTexan

> This and postal votes.


London votes are basically in.  Voted strong to Remain but they didnt vote hard enough.

London has failed to save the EU.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> And Leave has taken the lead at 50.1%
> 
> 3,788,990 for Leave to 3,776,470 for Remain
> 
> Super close vote oh my god* I wish I was there* this is bloody brilliant voting going on


+
1...I'm living it vicariously via live coverage on the webbernets. They say EDDIE IZZARD IS THERE ON TEH FLOOR!!! OMG!!!  The only fat ***** I know of who can do his thang better than danke.   ROFL-copter.

----------


## TheTexan

At least Scotland and Irish made the right choice.  The Welsh/Brits, they're dead to me.

----------


## timosman

These remain guys can not catch a break. 48.6/51.4

----------


## misterx

Is it really happening?! No Way!  I'm stoked!

----------


## TheTexan



----------


## Slave Mentality

> BREXIT! BREXIT! BREXIT!
> 
> 
> 
> I have to say though, first voting to remain in the UK and now voting to remain in the EU, I am very disappointed in Scotland.  My whole “William Wallace Braveheart” vision of Scotland is being completely destroyed here.


Mine as well. My thoughts on the English are getting a little better though.

----------


## misterx

> On a phone. We need Ron Paul it's happening GIF up in here pronto.



This is the beginning of the end for neoliberalism's stranglehold over the world.

----------


## timosman

Shoot the Dog - https://player.vimeo.com/video/125719770?autoplay=1 (no longer on youtube?!)

----------


## Slave Mentality

Thanks bro.

----------


## AuH20

David Rockefeller may need more oxygen.

----------


## misterx

> BREXIT! BREXIT! BREXIT!
> 
> 
> 
> I have to say though, first voting to remain in the UK and now voting to remain in the EU, I am very disappointed in Scotland.  My whole William Wallace Braveheart vision of Scotland is being completely destroyed here.


They've always been easily controlled. One revolution doesn't change their natural tendency to follow authority.

----------


## Slave Mentality

> German bonds are going to be destroyed tomorrow if GB leaves.


Good

----------


## Anti Federalist

> I have to say though, first voting to remain in the UK and now voting to remain in the EU, I am very disappointed in Scotland.  My whole William Wallace Braveheart vision of Scotland is being completely destroyed here.


Not half as destroyed as my vision of Francis Marion's United States is... We are not one tenth the men they were, sadly.

----------


## AuH20

Bank of Japan is going to have a rough day. LOL

----------


## Danke

> Leave is at 50.9%.  And growing.
> 
> This does not look good for the EU.
> 
> I don't want my kids growing up in a world where people can just secede from their governments
> 
> I need a drink.





> Leave is at 51.1%
> 
> I need another drink


Does anyone live near TheTexan?   It looks like it is going "Leave," it has been an emotional rollercoaster for TheTexan tonight, and he has been drinking.  Anyone available to do a welfare check, or call the police to do one?

----------


## misterx

> Thanks bro.


NP. 

I don't know who this jerk on Sky News is. Now that the result is obviously going to be leave he is mad saying it's going to upend 42 years of British history. The woman said, "that's what a referendum is". So he said, "why even hold a vote then?"

----------


## devil21

> Wow. This was 15% to happen a few hours ago.
> 
> Now 87%.
> 
> I honestly don't think too many _really_ thought this would happen. *This is kind out of nowhere.*  I casually followed this and pretty much the entire sentiment was Britain would stay.


Not really.  Read my post #88 earlier in the thread.  All part of the plan.

----------


## William Tell



----------


## AuH20

Trump is in Scotland right now. The angel of death has arrived.

----------


## Slave Mentality

> Trump is in Scotland right now. The angel of death has arrived.


Angel of death to some, Cheeto Jesus to others.

----------


## AuH20

Democratic underground is not happy. They are unrepentant one world freaks.

----------


## Slave Mentality

> NP. 
> 
> I don't know who this jerk on Sky News is. Now that the result is obviously going to be leave he is mad saying it's going to upend 42 years of British history. The woman said, "that's what a referendum is". So he said, "why even hold a vote then?"


It's hard to get to sleep with all the statist teeth knashing.

----------


## AuH20

Go see the cable channels. The minions of mischief are seething at the plebes.

----------


## timosman

> Democratic underground is not happy. They are unrepentant one world freaks.


Undersized wanksters.

----------


## P3ter_Griffin

woot.  sky news calling it for Brexit.

----------


## CrissyNY

skynews called it for the leave campaign

wow

----------


## Anti Federalist

Just scrolled through google news...my god, the elites are having a straight out meltdown over this.

Hope the Brits pull it off.

----------


## Pauls' Revere

Dow futures down 550 pts.

http://www.bloomberg.com/markets/stocks/futures

http://www.cnbc.com/2016/06/23/us-ma...289&yptr=yahoo

_Dow Jones futures briefly saw an implied open down more than 400 points. After paring those losses briefly, futures then broke below an implied open down 550 around 10:45 p.m. ET (3:45 a.m. London time)._

----------


## AuH20



----------


## AuH20

WW3 may be coming quicker than anticipated. Boobus is angry and waking up, so they might just accelerate the plans.

----------


## TheTexan

> Does anyone live near TheTexan?   It looks like it is going "Leave," it has been an emotional rollercoaster for TheTexan tonight, and he has been drinking.  Anyone available to do a welfare check, or call the police to do one?


I might be drunker then cooter brown but im fine i hold my liquor

IM FINE

PERFECTLY FINE

----------


## AuH20

Obama and his CIA cronies can eat it, at least tonight.

----------


## timosman

> skynews called it for the leave campaign
> 
> wow


against all the expectations

----------


## Son_of_Liberty90

> WW3 may be coming quicker than anticipated. Boobus is angry and waking up, so they might just accelerate the plans.


"OH NO MUH EVIL PLANS!"

The elite can go F themselves.

I feel like going out to get a pint for this.

----------


## timosman

Knocking on future PM door at 4:50am on live TV ;-)

----------


## ThePaleoLibertarian

Very interesting indeed. I admit, I didn't think Britain had the balls, and if they did I thought the referendum might be rigged. The UK leaves the EU, Scotland will leave the UK and maybe Northern Ireland too. This may be the beginning of the end of the EU.

----------


## Anti Federalist

*If U.K. Votes Brexit, Frexit and Italexit Could Follow*

http://www.thedailybeast.com/article...ld-follow.html

BARBIE LATZA NADEAU06.23.165:00 AM ET

ROME — Most people know what it feels like to stay in a relationship too long. What were once small annoyances become huge fights as patience wears thin. And before you know it promises are being broken and doors (or in this case borders) are slamming shut.

That’s kind of how the European Union is behaving right now, or at least that’s what recent polls suggest when it comes to the question of whether or not British voters should vote to stay in the European Union on Thursday. It’s as if Europe is saying to the U.K., “OK, then, just go… But if you go, don’t come back!”

And if the U.K. does vote to divorce itself from Europe on Thursday, there is no telling just how nasty the final settlement might be, or even how many other countries are going to follow the U.K.’s lead and try to get out, too. 

Countries like Sweden are already contemplating a referendum of their own if the U.K. votes to bail. One might envision years of “Swexit,” “Frexit,” and “Italexit” sagas unfolding as countries consider the value of staying in a broken union while popular opinion weighs against it.

What’s more, it sometimes seems that nobody outside the U.K. is really fighting to keep it in the European Union save arrogant Eurocrats and multi-national and British-based pan-European businesses that will be directly affected by the British vote.

A recent survey by the German Bertelsmann Foundation suggests that the majority of Europeans may favor the U.K. remaining in Europe, but they are not exactly pleading with their friends across the English Channel to stay. And some may be inspired to ditch the European project themselves.

Take France, a founding member and architect of the European Union. According to the Bertelsmann poll, only 41 percent of the French think British voters should vote to stay. Next year, Marine Le Pen, a fervent anti-EU campaigner, will almost certainly dominate the first round of France’s presidential elections, even if, like her father when he was a candidate in 2002, she is forced out in the second round.

In the wake of a Brexit vote, it’s certain that Marine Le Pen’s calls for France to hold its own referendum will gain momentum, and it’s no accident that she announced this week she was very much in favor of Britain pulling out.

“I would vote for Brexit, even if I think that France has a thousand more reasons to leave than the U.K.,” she said, since the French have to deal with the euro currency and the open borders of the continent under the Schengen agreement, both of which the British refused to join long ago. “Whatever the result,” said Le Pen, “it shows the EU is decaying, that there are cracks everywhere.”

----------


## charrob

BBC: UK votes to leave European Union

The BBC and ITV News have called the referendum for "Leave" to win. CNN is not yet predicting the result of the once-in-a-generation vote, which could lead to the UK being the first country to leave the European bloc. 

http://www.wmur.com/national/in-or-o...rship/40185430

----------


## juleswin

> Trump is in Scotland right now. The angel of death has arrived.


And Scotland voted to stay. Go figure, they probably voted to stay just to spite him.

----------


## AuH20



----------


## Cowlesy

I. Am. Stunned.

Floored.

----------


## Son_of_Liberty90

> And Scotland voted to stay. Go figure, they probably voted to stay just to spite him.


FREEEDOOO.....

Oops, nevermind

----------


## AuH20

Wackjobs are blaming Trump for the Brexit. They are saying that he legitimized public outbursts of racism.

----------


## TheTexan

I demand a recount

----------


## Son_of_Liberty90

> *If U.K. Votes Brexit, Frexit and Italexit Could Follow*
> 
> http://www.thedailybeast.com/article...ld-follow.html
> 
> BARBIE LATZA NADEAU06.23.165:00 AM ET
> 
> ROME — Most people know what it feels like to stay in a relationship too long. What were once small annoyances become huge fights as patience wears thin. And before you know it promises are being broken and doors (or in this case borders) are slamming shut.
> 
> That’s kind of how the European Union is behaving right now, or at least that’s what recent polls suggest when it comes to the question of whether or not British voters should vote to stay in the European Union on Thursday. It’s as if Europe is saying to the U.K., “OK, then, just go… But if you go, don’t come back!”
> ...


One can dream. 

Down with Bretton Woods!

----------


## Son_of_Liberty90

> Wackjobs are blaming Trump for the Brexit. They are saying that he legitimized public outbursts of racism.


Man, there's just no logical fallacy they will pull at.

----------


## TheTexan

Is it too late, to take Article 50

and hide it in a dumpster somewhere

and burn it?

----------


## AuH20



----------


## AuH20

Huff Post is on suicide watch.

----------


## TheTexan

What are these "lever" votes they're talking about?

----------


## puppetmaster

> 


Cool speach....he hopes everyone separates and trades between themserves  as before.

----------


## Pauls' Revere

ok, now which is the first state to secede?

----------


## timosman



----------


## TheTexan

Merkel, you know what needs to done about the #brexit.  America has your back.  Abrahm #Brincoln

----------


## Anti Federalist

> ok, now which is the first state to secede?


Quebec will secede first.

Then you could see a state.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> ok, now which is the first state to secede?


Quebec will secede first.

Then you could see a state.

----------


## angelatc

> I. Am. Stunned.
> 
> Floored.


Me too.  Before dinner I checked, and team Brexit was starting to admit defeat.  Got online to check the world and saw they won?

----------


## juleswin

I have to say that I did not see this coming, good for them. Now make sure you make the best of it cos if the economy tanks after this, the citizens would vote themselves back in and a referendum like this will not come for decades

----------


## AuH20



----------


## AuH20

I need more!!!!

----------


## FSP-Rebel



----------


## BV2

is it done?!?!

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Amazing! 

Have to guess that the margin of victory was so great that there was no way for them to push it the other way.

----------


## TheTexan

This victory wasn't supposed to happen....

was Matt Collins behind this?

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> I heard there was no exist polling. Dunno if that's right but if so, more easy to commit fraud. Also the very close leave/remain predictions make rigging more likely. Bev Harris has said it's in close races where vote rigging is the biggest threat.


Margin of victory was so large that they could not overcome it.

----------


## AuH20



----------


## Danke

> This victory wasn't supposed to happen....
> 
> was Matt Collins behind this?


I think he launched this campaign.

----------


## TheCount

> Margin of victory was so large that they could not overcome it.


It was rigged the other way.

----------


## AuH20

What does this say about Nigel Farage? He is a legend after tonight.

----------


## twomp

> Wackjobs are blaming Trump for the Brexit. They are saying that he legitimized public outbursts of racism.


HAHAHAH everything revolves around Trump with you huh? Do you talk to Trump when you run into problems in daily life? hahahahha

----------


## Brian4Liberty

The globalists can't control themselves. They are saying that the UK will fall into catastrophe now. Everything is roses and unicorn farts as long as you follow the globalist agenda. If you resist, the world is ending tomorrow.

----------


## FSP-Rebel



----------


## Brian4Liberty

> It was rigged the other way.


Doubtful.

----------


## TheCount

> Doubtful.


Has just as much substance behind it as all the other allegations of vote rigging.

----------


## AngryCanadian

> The globalists can't control themselves. They are saying that the UK will fall into catastrophe now. Everything is roses and unicorn farts as long as you follow the globalist agenda. If you resist, the world is ending tomorrow.


They need to find a new hobby

----------


## smokemonsc

I'm stunned.  And cautiously hopeful this will be the end of the EU.

My cynical half says the British government will weasel out of following through though.

----------


## Son_of_Liberty90

> The globalists can't control themselves. They are saying that the UK will fall into catastrophe now. Everything is roses and unicorn farts as long as you follow the globalist agenda. If you resist, the world is ending tomorrow.


And even if you DON'T resist, they will still cook you, just more slowly...

Double jeopardy

----------


## kfarnan

They shoud've moved into Crypto.  They would have a much stronger economy.

----------


## TheTexan

> Has just as much substance behind it as all the other allegations of vote rigging.


Yea!  It must have been the bankers, wanting the pound to crash and volatility in the market!  They were behind this!

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Media: UK pound is crashing! Asia is crashing! Sky is falling!

Lol.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Circuit breakers! DOW futures tank! Run for the hills!

----------


## TheTexan

> Media: UK pound is crashing! Asia is crashing! Sky is falling!
> 
> Lol.


USD is up

Go America

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Has just as much substance behind it as all the other allegations of vote rigging.


Right. Because it's always the underdog that has the access and ability to rig elections.

----------


## cindy25

when is Texit?

----------


## AuH20

EU diplomat stated that the UK would not be be accommodated in the future divorce proceedings. They want to inflict pain and bolt the door in the process.

----------


## Danke

> USD is up
> 
> Go America


Down against the YEN.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> USD is up
> 
> Go America


Gold is up.

----------


## TheTexan

> when is Texit?


Maybe if Clinton wins.

We could make Donald Trump president of Texas.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Stocks plunge!

----------


## Cutlerzzz

This is probably the greatest victory for liberty since the collapse of communism.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

BTC markets are mostly up. http://bitcoincharts.com/markets/

----------


## Brian4Liberty

DOW futures down 666. Satan descends upon the City of London!

----------


## AuH20



----------


## Brian4Liberty

Fox News: "Brexit will make Germany dangerously strong, and set Russia loose."

----------


## timosman

> 


Stiff upper lip

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Finally, a voice of calm. Satan announces from his new throne in the City of London that there will be no mass exodus of banks from his anti-Vatican in the C of L...

----------


## puppetmaster

Hey maybe they couldo become the 51st state and then the population could be armed to prevent being overtaken by the germans

----------


## TheTexan

> Hey maybe they couldo become the 51st state


Oh that would be glorious!  Imagine the irony lol, Britain becoming a subject of the US Empire

Good idea +rep

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Hey maybe they couldo become the 51st state and then the population could be armed to prevent being overtaken by the germans


Airstrip One has always housed the Capital of Oceania, comrade.

----------


## nickpruitt

Watching BBC and Sky TV anchors squirm for over 10 hours was fun.

----------


## puppetmaster

> Airstrip One has always housed the Capital of Oceania, comrade.


  ah yes

----------


## devil21

Damn...I nailed it days ago and not one rep.  Y'all are so spoiled!

----------


## AngryCanadian

The elites are truly pissed!

----------


## AngryCanadian

> Watching BBC and Sky TV anchors squirm for over 10 hours was fun.


You should see CNN  anchors  lol do western news media anchors  have all the same script?

----------


## AngryCanadian

> Fox News: "Brexit will make Germany dangerously strong, and set Russia loose."


hahah

----------


## ThePaleoLibertarian

Cameron is stepping down as PM!

http://www.cnn.com/2016/06/23/europe...log/index.html

I thought it might happen, but I didn't know it would be so quick.

----------


## FindLiberty

Since rich people tend to own homes that have the highest number 
of windows, why not try a window tax?

----------


## Zippyjuan

Going to leave official Brexit departure from the EU declaration to whomever his successor is.  From then they have two more years to negotiate the withdrawl. It is possible that does not happen until the next scheduled General Election in 2020. While Cameron may be out by October, his party is still in control until at least the next election.  Any actual changes could be several years away.

----------


## Natural Citizen

> Cameron is stepping down as PM!


Heh. Later...

----------


## Zippyjuan

Scotland and Ireland voted to stay.  Throughout Britain, age and education were major dividing lines on the referendum. http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/2016...ucated-old-an/




> Those aged over 60 were the most likely group to want to leave the EU, according the polls before the vote.





> The higher the level of education, the higher the EU support
> 
> According the polls, university graduates were the most likely people to want to remain in the EU - while those with a GCSE or equivalent as their highest qualification were more likely to back Brexit.


Areas with more immigrants favored staying in the EU.

----------


## Feeding the Abscess

Yay secession.

Boo impending US and Russian meddling and jockeying.

----------


## Natural Citizen

> Yay secession.
> 
> Boo impending US and Russian meddling and jockeying.


I think Britain will likely hook up with China/Russsia silk road.

Going to have to watch Germany to see what's up their sleeve without Britain around to interfere with shenanigans.

Vis-a-vis  "Later Life." https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Werner_Naumann

----------


## Zippyjuan

Europe (and the US) is still the UK's biggest trading partner.  That won't change.  Britain has for a long time maintained an "outside" position on the EU while still being a member. They never wanted to join the Euro for example. They won't stop trading with Europe. They won't drop out of NATO.

----------


## Natural Citizen

They still have to actually negotiate the terms of the withdrawal anyway. And that'll take time.

----------


## dannno

> Since rich people tend to own homes that have the highest number 
> of windows, why not try a window tax?


Instead of a window tax, why not just break all the windows and create more jobs?

----------


## Zippyjuan

> They still have to actually negotiate the terms of the withdrawal anyway. And that'll take time.


Hundreds if not thousands of agreements will have to be re-worked. It won't happen very quickly.

----------


## puppetmaster

Just cancel agreement(s)......start fresh.  Dragging it on is like hanging out with your ex girlfriend

----------


## jclay2

I am still shocked. This had to be the biggest defeat for globalism in decades. This sets the precedent for the end of the global government brainchild (EU). Way to go Britain!!! Last night when the results came out I couldn't keep in my excitement. My wife thought I went mad. Hahaha!

----------


## tod evans

How many 'patriots' here in the good ol' US of A have the intestinal fortitude to follow in the footsteps of our Limey brethren?

----------


## FindLiberty

> I am still shocked. *This had to be the biggest defeat for globalism in decades. This sets the precedent for the end of the global government brainchild (EU).* *Way to go Britain!!!* Last night when the results came out I couldn't keep in my excitement. *My wife thought I went mad.* Hahaha!


Same here, exactly!

+++ 

I'm looking forward to copy-cat "exits" and deep reaching 
_aftershocks_ throughout the entire world!  Brace for impact(s)

_Socialism. Central banking. NATO. US Military bases. 
(I can even hear sphincters puckering at the cia HQ)_

The bigger, financially stronger countries need to step out of the muck next...

The rest of the EU might take the economic brunt, _instead of Britain_)

The UK might suddenly become "Great again" if they can do all of this right! 
(lol, except London... where too many immigrants are on the dole, good luck with that!) 

Immigration had reached a tipping point indeed - Good! This may all be exposed to some daylight now.

*It's yuuge!*

(Putin and Trump must both be smiling too...)

----------


## SilentBull

This is great for gold stocks. I own a couple of gold mining stocks and they are both up 20% pre-market.

----------


## FindLiberty

> Instead of a window tax, why not just break all the windows and create more jobs?


Will it be the glaziers _or will it be the brick layers_ that find most of the new employment opportunity you speak of?

----------


## nobody's_hero

> Very interesting indeed. I admit, I didn't think Britain had the balls, and if they did I thought the referendum might be rigged. The UK leaves the EU, Scotland will leave the UK and maybe Northern Ireland too. This may be the beginning of the end of the EU.


Scotland has a very peculiar stance on the EU. 

1) Wants to be independent of Britain
2) Wants to join a multi-national organization that destroys independent choice

----------


## alucard13mm

> Areas with more immigrants favored staying in the EU.


I wonder if this will be true in other countries in the EU too.

If this is the case, they will accelerate more migrants to go to europe to bolster the stay vote.

If the brexit vote occured a few years later, stay would have won since there would be more immigrants.

----------


## Slave Mentality

> Scotland has a very peculiar stance on the EU. 
> 
> 1) Wants to be independent of Britain
> 2) Wants to join a multi-national organization that destroys independent choice


Exposed as tit suckers.

----------


## Slave Mentality

> How many 'patriots' here in the good ol' US of A have the intestinal fortitude to follow in the footsteps of our Limey brethren?


Sign me up.

----------


## wizardwatson

> Exposed as tit suckers.


Prima Nocta a roaring success?

----------


## nickpruitt

So the odds on leader to be next PM is a described libertarian conservative.

----------


## Slave Mentality

> Prima Nocta a roaring success?


Longshanks bro.

----------


## Anti Federalist

Thanks for showing up to the celebration Zippy.

----------


## georgiaboy

> Same here, exactly!
> 
> +++ 
> 
> I'm looking forward to copy-cat "exits" and deep reaching 
> _aftershocks_ throughout the entire world!  Brace for impact(s)
> 
> _Socialism. Central banking. NATO. US Military bases._ 
> 
> ...


Add "Internet Spying" and "Managed Trade" to the list, and I think you've nailed it.

Go, Britain, and freedom lovers around the world.

----------


## Jan2017

> The revolution has begun.


Yep . . .
Cameron said he _can't_ go on now (awe) and resigns in October with London mayor Khan crying about this is "unfair" - lol, at the piece of chit mayor

But really great to see Brits with such a mandate of nearly *1.3 million more LEAVE votes* (17.4 million to 16.1 million) and the *win by 3.8%* 

Stocks now hurt temporarily ONLY because the result is the opposite of what the markets thought would happen -
DJIA is currently down over 2% with more blood-letting in the markets to come prolly.

UK now just like their neighbor NATO ally across the North Sea - Norway, the _other_ *non-EU economic powerhouse* now.

So, howz 'bout some Rollin' Stones to start this first _official_ weekend of the summer of '16 . . . ?



https//www.youtube.com/watch?v=6xoCaVKfRPw

----------


## nickpruitt



----------


## bierdegarde

No army or Gov't can stop an idea whose time has come.

----------


## TheTexan

> No army or Gov't can stop an idea whose time has come.


Give it time

----------


## wizardwatson

> No army or Gov't can stop an idea whose time has come.


*Who were the fools who spread the story that brute force cannot kill ideas? Nothing is easier. And once they are dead they are no more than corpses. - Simone Weil*

----------


## jllundqu

I can't believe they did it.

Bravo, you limey bastards.... bravo.

----------


## jllundqu

> Scotland has a very peculiar stance on the EU. 
> 
> 1) Wants to be independent of Britain
> 2) Wants to join a multi-national organization that destroys independent choice


I thought the same thing

----------


## timosman

> Scotland has a very peculiar stance on the EU. 
> 
> 1) Wants to be independent of Britain
> 2) Wants to join a multi-national organization that destroys independent choice


It's simple, they don't like Britons.

----------


## jllundqu

Already politicians in many EU countries demanding their own referendum to leave EU....

Something big could have just started

----------


## wizardwatson



----------


## jllundqu

http://blogs.spectator.co.uk/2016/04...u-well-follow/

Frexit, Swexit, Nethelexit, Italexit,.....  They are lining up!

----------


## torchbearer

good time to buy british pounds. get them for a steal.

----------


## younglibertarian

I hear people are talking about Scotland leaving the UK to join the EU. How stupid.

----------


## wizardwatson

> Frexit, Swexit, Nethelexit, Italexit,.....  They are lining up!


Italeave
Czechout
Oustria
Finish
Slovakout
Latervia
Byegium
Departugal

You know, it's so telling to me reading people whining about leaving the EU, that they don't have any reasons for wanting to stay.  I mean, the people wanting out have legitimate gripes, but all I hear on twitter from remain crowd is "racist, I'm scared, not good, this doesn't make sense, we can't be alone".  

Shows how successful globalism is when people cry out for "unity" for the sake of unity, instead of a common purpose.  You don't unify "to eventually get to" a common purpose, that's dogmatic worship of the state.

----------


## helmuth_hubener

This is fantastic!  I'm not used to seeing big national elections actually turn out my way.  But here it is!  A good result!  It _is_ possible!

Here is the reaction from the opposition.  *Very* telling.  Very telling indeed.




Here's the thing: they aren't wrong.  Whites did this.  Minorities voted Remain.  Go figure, eh?  Just another *fact* to think about.

----------


## helmuth_hubener

And, I just can't help myself:

*WOOHOO!!!!!!*

----------


## jllundqu

I still can't believe they did it....  What a victory for decentralization... 

WHere is Texit??  lol.....

----------


## jllundqu

Gold UP 5%....

Dow down 5%....

----------


## helmuth_hubener

> Gold UP 5%....
> 
> Dow down 5%....


That means it's a wash for me!  And thus we see why Helmuth doesn't even pay attention to the market fluctuations.  Steady ride; smooth as silk.  Thanks, Harry Browne!

----------


## kfarnan

What stops the US from exiting the fed.?  It hasn't brought prosperity to the country.  It was imposed by ignorant dead politicians.  That would shock the world. #exitthefed

----------


## georgiaboy

Who's in for the US version of the UKIP?  USIP?

ride the wave.

----------


## wizardwatson

> Who's in for the US version of the UKIP?  USIP?
> 
> ride the wave.


How about getting out of NATO?  That would be a start.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

The fear mongering in the media yesterday was insane. There is a little balance today, but hysterics are continuing. An interesting aspect is that so many new faces are poping up. Unknown anchors and pundits playing a major role. The media likes to do that when they go overboard with lies and propaganda. They don't want to tarnish their usual talking heads.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> How about getting out of NATO?  That would be a start.


Neocons are hoping Brexit will make NATO stronger.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Greenspan today: "This is the worst period that I can recall".

----------


## jllundqu

> Greenspan today: "This is the worst period that I can recall".


LEt the whole lot of them choke on the globalist rot they have sewn!!!! LOL

----------


## nickpruitt

Tom Mullen: Brexit hated by all the right people.

----------


## jllundqu

> Tom Mullen: Brexit hated by all the right people.


Epic line:




> One doesn’t have to be an expert on European politics to instinctively understand that if the governments, the central banks and all their connected crony capitalists are howling there will be Armageddon if you do X, it is virtually always in your best interest to do X.

----------


## Zippyjuan

> Greenspan today: "This is the worst period that I can recall".


Referring in general to slow economic growth worldwide. http://www.marketwatch.com/story/ala...ope-2016-06-24 Growth is slow due several issues including slow increases in technology (meaning slower increases in productivity) and slower population growth. 




> WASHINGTON (MarketWatch) — The global economy is suffering from even bigger woes than the decision by U.K. voters to leave the European Union, Former Federal Reserve Chairman Alan Greenspan said Friday.
> 
> ”This is just the tip of the iceberg,” Greenspan said in an interview on CNBC. “The global economy is in real serious trouble.”
> 
> The rejection of British voters of the status quo in Europe was fueled by a “massive slowing” in the growth rate of real incomes that is widespread across Europe, Greenspan said. This, he said, is creating serious political problems that are not easy to resolve.
> 
> *Behind the slowdown in income is the sharp drop in worker productivity, according to Greenspan.* Governments have to cut entitlements to reflect this weakness, he said.
> 
> The *biggest concern is not a recession, but stagnation,* the former Fed chief said.
> ...

----------


## wizardwatson

*Despite the Vote, the Odds Are Against Britain Leaving the EU*

http://www.paulcraigroberts.org/2016...craig-roberts/

Paul Craig Roberts

The Brexit vote shows that a majority of the British voters understand that the UK government represents interests other than the interests of the British people. As difficult as the British know it is to hold their own government to account, they understand they have no prospect whatsoever of holding the EU government to account. During their time under the EU, the British have been reminded of historical times when law was the word of the sovereign.

The propagandists who comprise the Western political and media establishments succeeded in keeping the real issues out of public discussion and presenting the leave vote as racism. However, enough of the British people resisted the brainwashing and controlled debate to grasp the real issues: sovereignty, accountable government, financial independence, freedom from involvement in Washington’s wars and conflict with Russia.

The British people should not be so naive as to think that their vote settles the matter. The fight has only begun. Expect:

— The British government to come back to the people and say, look, the EU has given us a better deal. We can now afford to stay in.

— The Fed, ECB, BOJ, and NY hedge funds to pound the pound and to short British stocks in order to convince the British voters that their vote is sinking the economy.

— More emphasis on the vote’s weakening of Europe, leaving all to the mercy of “Russian aggression.”

— Hard to resist bribes (and threats) to prominent members of the leave majority and pressure on such leave leaders as Boris Johnson to be reasonable, concillatory and to maintain good relations with Washington and Europe, and to reach a compromise on remaining in the EU.

— Expect the Confederation of British Industry (CBI) to attribute the loss of British jobs and investment opportunities to the leave vote.

Once you learn to think about how things really are and not as the presstitutes present them,
you will be able to add to the list all by yourself.

*Remember, the Irish voted against the EU and pressure was kept on them until they reversed their vote. This is the likely fate of the British.*

----------


## UWDude

> *Despite the Vote, the Odds Are Against Britain Leaving the EU*
> 
> http://www.paulcraigroberts.org/2016...craig-roberts/
> 
> Paul Craig Roberts
> 
> The Brexit vote shows that a majority of the British voters understand that the UK government represents interests other than the interests of the British people. As difficult as the British know it is to hold their own government to account, they understand they have no prospect whatsoever of holding the EU government to account. During their time under the EU, the British have been reminded of historical times when law was the word of the sovereign.
> 
> The propagandists who comprise the Western political and media establishments succeeded in keeping the real issues out of public discussion and presenting the leave vote as racism. However, enough of the British people resisted the brainwashing and controlled debate to grasp the real issues: sovereignty, accountable government, financial independence, freedom from involvement in Washington’s wars and conflict with Russia.
> ...


yup.  Above is the most likely reality we will see.  The vote is actually non-binding... ..they'll weasel their way... ..in.

----------


## Zippyjuan

> — The Fed, ECB, BOJ, and NY hedge funds to pound the pound and to short British stocks in order to convince the British voters that their vote is sinking the economy.


Britain actually wants a weak Pound- it encourages jobs in the UK- making imports more expensive and their exports more attractive in terms of prices.

----------


## wizardwatson

> Britain actually wants a week Pound- it encourages jobs in the UK- making imports more expensive and their exports more attractive in terms of prices.


Does it?  In the short term perhaps, but prices will eventually adjust.  Ultimately pensioners are hurt the most I would think.

----------


## wizardwatson

Biden warns of Xenophobia, Nationalism, and Isolationism

http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/p...exit/86344224/

Because, you know...

If you want to self-govern, you're a nationalist.
If you want to be free to practice and preserve your own culture rather than bending to the will of the majority, you're a xenophobe.
And if you don't like elite controlled managed trade edicts being the house rules, you're an isolationist.

If however, if you simply lick the boots of the globalist masters and kiss the ring of Sauron, you're an enlightened, well-educated, loving and compassionate free individual who exemplifies tolerance and acceptance of your fellow man and worthy to have songs sung about you.

Tick-tock people.  God will not tolerate this forever.  Enjoy your 1 year anniversary of the 10th amendment being shat on this weekend.

----------


## susano

> This is fantastic!  I'm not used to seeing big national elections actually turn out my way.  But here it is!  A good result!  It _is_ possible!
> 
> Here is the reaction from the opposition.  *Very* telling.  Very telling indeed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the thing: they aren't wrong.  Whites did this.  Minorities voted Remain.  Go figure, eh?  Just another *fact* to think about.


Oh, they _are_ wrong. The British have bent over backwards being welcoming to immigrants under normal immigration policies. It was the NWO agenda of obliterating everything considered white, culturally Christian countries where the wake up call came from. Merkel's actions were the last straw. Brexit was a matter of survival for the British. It's the internationalists who framed that as "racist". Saving yourself is not racist.

Edit to add: What all of those tweets confirm is that, for the left and all internationalists, it is very much about a racist agenda against white people and their cultures.

----------


## Tywysog Cymru

So, is Boris Johnson going to be the next PM?

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> So, is Boris Johnson going to be the next PM?


Skynews says "aye", but I'm waiting for confirmation from other sources. ETA...my Britishen FB colleagues tell me John is roughly their equivalent of Mittens Romney.

----------


## luctor-et-emergo

FIRST THEY IGNORE YOU. check

THEN THEY RIDICULE YOU. check

THEN THEY FIGHT YOU. check

THEN YOU WIN. check

Let the whining begin, I almost laughed myself to death today listening to the radio where people where moaning and bitching about how this was the wrong result. Awesome, perfect comedy. What a bunch of idiots. First you treat people like they don't matter, then you lose, then you start whining ? These people need to take a look in the mirror and get some self-confidence.

----------


## susano

> *Despite the Vote, the Odds Are Against Britain Leaving the EU*
> 
> http://www.paulcraigroberts.org/2016...craig-roberts/
> 
> Paul Craig Roberts
> 
> The Brexit vote shows that a majority of the British voters understand that the UK government represents interests other than the interests of the British people. As difficult as the British know it is to hold their own government to account, they understand they have no prospect whatsoever of holding the EU government to account. During their time under the EU, the British have been reminded of historical times when law was the word of the sovereign.
> 
> The propagandists who comprise the Western political and media establishments succeeded in keeping the real issues out of public discussion and presenting the leave vote as racism. However, enough of the British people resisted the brainwashing and controlled debate to grasp the real issues: sovereignty, accountable government, financial independence, freedom from involvement in Washington’s wars and conflict with Russia.
> ...


I thought Cameron's saying he's not the one to do anything regarding negotiating an exit, putting action off until October and a new PM, was a stalling tactic. I'm also not entirely sure about Boris and if he can cajoled. Farage and UKIP need to stay on top of it and you know they will.

----------


## luctor-et-emergo

> I thought Cameron's saying he's not the one to do anything regarding negotiating an exit, putting action off until October and a new PM, was a stalling tactic. I'm also not entirely sure about Boris and if he can cajoled. Farage and UKIP need to stay on top of it and you know they will.


Boris is a good guy. But yeah, Farage will be out of a job soon... So he might run for parliament. I don't think Boris is the person to watch. It's the rest of the government, the people who lost. They are now desperately looking at ways to reverse the outcome. Having some knowledge of how the EU works, that is the most scary part.

----------


## William R

The British rejected open borders and Muslim immigration.   Couple days before the vote David Cameron was asked several times if he would veto Turkey if it applied for EU membership and he wouldn't say no.  If Turkey became a member of the EU that would mean 75 million Turks would be free to setup shop in any country in the EU

Wouldn't that be great???


http://www.aljazeera.com/news/2016/0...114009090.html

----------


## P3ter_Griffin

> This is fantastic!  I'm not used to seeing big national elections actually turn out my way.  But here it is!  A good result!  It _is_ possible!
> 
> Here is the reaction from the opposition.  *Very* telling.  Very telling indeed.
> 
> 
> Here's the thing: they aren't wrong.  Whites did this.  Minorities voted Remain.  Go figure, eh?  Just another *fact* to think about.


Colour me surprised,  Helmuth eluding to a position he will not declare nor defend.  Hopefully you'll be by soon to tell me how emotional I'm being for pointing that out, so we can see everything you have to offer in a concise area.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

relevant:

----------


## susano

> FIRST THEY IGNORE YOU. check
> 
> THEN THEY RIDICULE YOU. check
> 
> THEN THEY FIGHT YOU. check
> 
> THEN YOU WIN. check
> 
> Let the whining begin, I almost laughed myself to death today listening to the radio where people where moaning and bitching about how this was the wrong result. Awesome, perfect comedy. What a bunch of idiots. First you treat people like they don't matter, then you lose, then you start whining ? These people need to take a look in the mirror and get some self-confidence.


From a London chatsite, full of far left liberals:

_For me it's that everyone I care about and love is in as much shock as I am, there are people that understand what a retrograde step this will be, for me being European was always part of what I defined myself as, but only as a step in the journey to being a global citizen, which surely is what the human race has to strive for, I knew that would not come in my lifetime, but maybe in a generation or two. That those who I share this island with have decided to turn back the clock is heart wrenching, and will take generations to fix. But I guess now I have to move to phase two on my own, shoulder to shoulder with those I love who see the future differently. I am a global citizen. I will not let them use fear and mendacity to rule my life, and will do my utmost to stop them doing it to others. So maybe the kindling of the spark of revolution will be what good can come of such a tragedy._ 




_I just sent this (thread) to a Belgian friend who lives in London with his British wife. He runs a one man band consultancy advising/lobbying/communicating/informing about EU policy mainly in the field of healthcare and midwifery. He's beside himself today so I message him trying to find something positive to say.

So avoidable and so frustratingly sad. I wish I'd done more.
I hope this whole sorry state of affairs has created a new generation of highly politicised youngsters ready to actively go and stand up for fairness, equality and inclusiveness. Everything those Brexit types don't stand for. I was encouraged by something I saw today which I've never seen before: fire in people's eyes talking about politics - in work, at the coffee machine, in the street. Not just amongst my usual fired up lefty friends (no offence intended - I include myself in that description!) but amongst the general population. Let's hope something good can come of that.
Big love x_ 




_Yeah. I've always felt a sense of responsibility to teach my kiddos how to be global citizens (I've even done a training course in it pre-babbies) but that sense now is even more overwhelming. We need to make enough noise and have enough compassion to drown out the hate._ 



_I'm heartened by J's facebook page, he's been bloody angry all day, and a lot of his mates seem to be too.

'I'm so angry. A generation given everything - free education, golden pensions, social mobility - have voted to strip my generation's future' is one post he's cc'd onwards. Poor sods. 
_



_Don't think I was ever thinking of voting out, though I wasn't sure right at the beginning if I could be arsed to vote. I am anti-EU, same as I am anti-UK. If there was a chance of a genuine left exit, tearing down the walls of Fortress Europe, smashing the bastards who smashed Greece, I could be up for that._ 



_Is it possible that it all won't be so bad and we're overreacting? I feel desperately despondent right now, but maybe we're all wrong and the country will be OK._



_If bobbins (a banker) says it's going to be very bad, it's going to be bad. Mind his 'very bad' is different to most peoples'.

I think it's a retrograde step. I think it's a big mistake. But it's not the end of the world, that's true. 20% of me was always for Brexit, if I'm honest. I always had sympathy with the better argued cases that weren't just about immigration and racism. But immigration and racism, I fear, are what swung it in the end for Leave.

I think Labour have a lot to answer for with the Blair years of unfettered immigration and I think that this vote was to some extent a backlash against that.

And yet, 48% of people voted in. The country is truly divided._ 



_I'd been complacent, only signs I've seen are Remain. A few in the posher parts of Lewisham, absolutely loads in inner west London. I'm now treating the M25 as an international border and refusing to leave by land._



_I don´t know to what extent a decision like that can be taken by 52-48. There are always limits. A minimum. Certain laws regarding fundamental rights can not be modified at Spanish Parliament without an enforced majority: 2/3 or even 3/4. Separating from Europe by 52%. That doesn´t sound very sane. Maybe the result two weeks later would be different.
I don´t know. I find all this to be absurd apart from terrible. 

To what point are Britishers entitled to decide this. I have recently started reading a book about the Roman Empire by Mary Beard. This woman who, apart from her wisdom, seems lovely, now is not European any more... Why? Can you in Britain decide that? Britain don´t belong to Britain._ 



_Can't be arsed to read back to see if this has been mentioned, but that expletivewit in her Union Jack dress is going to look even more stupid when the UK splits up and the flag becomes obsolete. Expletiveing wank$#@!._ 



_This from an FT reader kind of sums it up:

"A quick note on the first three tragedies. Firstly, it was the working classes who voted for us to leave because they were economically disregarded, and it is they who will suffer the most in the short term. They have merely swapped one distant and unreachable elite for another. Secondly, the younger generation has lost the right to live and work in 27 other countries. We will never know the full extent of the lost opportunities, friendships, marriages and experiences we will be denied. Freedom of movement was taken away by our parents, uncles, and grandparents in a parting blow to a generation that was already drowning in the debts of our predecessors. Thirdly and perhaps most significantly, we now live in a post-factual democracy. When the facts met the myths they were as useless as bullets bouncing off the bodies of aliens in a HG Wells novel. When Michael Gove said, ‘The British people are sick of experts,’ he was right. But can anybody tell me the last time a prevailing culture of anti-intellectualism has led to anything other than bigotry?"


"a post-factual democracy" rings very true. No one who voted for this knew what they were voting for. They were voting for change, any change, something different, no matter what._ 




_the eu was firmly established as the bogeyman responsible for countless ills, in a way that was certainly xenophobic. no doubt that dog whistle stuff attracted all the better elements. but i am sure it also attracted many more who are legitimately concerned about those ills.

now the bogeyman is dead it becomes more, erm... interesting_ 



_The bogeyman isn't dead though. There are many years left of invoking "the EU", as a proxy for "foreigners", because we don't want to sound quite so openly racist_ 



_I don't think calling Brexiters 'racist' is all that helpful given the 52-48 split, I don't think half the country's racist. And besides, Gibraltarians voted Remain the most, and they're as racist as you get._ 

And the lone person who voted leave:


_see, that's why I'm off, I know plenty of people who are neither xenephobic or racist who voted exit, myself for one, so you know what, expletive the lot of you, you live in a expletiveing bubble and haven't a expletiveing clue what goes on outside it, I'm expletiveing happy we've voted leave, expletive off_ 



Hundreds of posts like those. You'd think a loved one just died.

----------


## susano

> The British rejected open borders and Muslim immigration.   Couple days before the vote David Cameron was asked several times if he would veto Turkey if it applied for EU membership and he wouldn't say no.  If Turkey became a member of the EU that would mean 75 million Turks would be free to setup shop in any country in the EU
> 
> Wouldn't that be great???
> 
> 
> http://www.aljazeera.com/news/2016/0...114009090.html


They've already been promised access to Schengen. Dunno what that means in terms of other EU privileges. 

The idea that admitting Turkey to the EU is even up for discussion - while they're shelling and murdering Kurds, inside Turkey, and are sponsors of violent extremist jihadis in Syria and Iraq - is mind blowing. That said, it's like the EU has any kind of principals. They were instigators of the coup in Kiev which has resulted in tens of thousands killed in Donbass and they have conspired to cover up Kiev downing MH17 to protect their puppets. Still, Erdogan is a magnitude beyond even all that. He's an insane psychopath who is blackmailing the EU and they're cool with that. Crazy.

----------


## susano

> Boris is a good guy. But yeah, Farage will be out of a job soon... So he might run for parliament. I don't think Boris is the person to watch. It's the rest of the government, the people who lost. They are now desperately looking at ways to reverse the outcome. Having some knowledge of how the EU works, that is the most scary part.


I don't know much about Boris but just wondered if he could be persuaded out of a Brexit. I know Farage cannot. I'm sure UKIP is on guard over the Remanians already trying to undermine this vote. It will be up to UKIP to keep hammering away until the UK is really out.

----------


## susano

I think what me a little unsure about Boris is he said something in his speech about there being no hurry. Since this is a non binding referendum and since you know there are so many who will work to stop it, getting out is a matter of hauling ass. I read that Schauble said he wanted it done fast but he was that way the Greeks, too, and that could be a psychological tactic, at least, partly.

----------


## LibForestPaul

> Referring in general to slow economic growth worldwide. http://www.marketwatch.com/story/ala...ope-2016-06-24 Growth is slow due several issues including slow increases in technology (meaning slower increases in productivity) and slower population growth.


When are the people going to rise up and rout these bastard banksters? Only way society will ever be able to move forward.

----------


## scrosnoe

> relevant:


I edited it slightly and want to use the graphic online.  

Do you know whose it is and who i should ask if my change is ok and if it is then if is ok to share.

----------


## ChiefJustice

I've got to say it is quite something to see the people who ramble on about the 1% turn around to decry the Brexit. I want to smack such clueless morons in the $#@!ing face. EU stifles small businesses and the little guy with suffocating regulations in favor of the corporate power houses and elites. I swear these are people who just started paying attention to the Brexit two days ago and have no clue what they are talking about. 

They just hear "xenophobia", "racism", "economic calamity" everywhere and pretend to be the experts themselves. Thank God the people voted 'Leave'. Now hopefully they can make this a done deal.

----------


## osan

> This "Leave" is gonna happen.  Hopefully Angela Merkel knows what needs to be done...



Reconstitute Hitler from ash, some urine, and seance-chanting with a chicken foot?

----------


## osan

> *Despite the Vote, the Odds Are Against Britain Leaving the EU*
> 
> http://www.paulcraigroberts.org/2016...craig-roberts/
> 
> Paul Craig Roberts
> 
> The Brexit vote shows that a majority of the British voters understand that the UK government represents interests other than the interests of the British people. As difficult as the British know it is to hold their own government to account, they understand they have no prospect whatsoever of holding the EU government to account. During their time under the EU, the British have been reminded of historical times when law was the word of the sovereign.
> 
> The propagandists who comprise the Western political and media establishments succeeded in keeping the real issues out of public discussion and presenting the leave vote as racism. However, enough of the British people resisted the brainwashing and controlled debate to grasp the real issues: sovereignty, accountable government, financial independence, freedom from involvement in Washington’s wars and conflict with Russia.
> ...


This will all likely come to pass in some form and degree.  If the Brits stay the course, they will be punished.  Severely.  The question then will be whether they will have the sand to see this through to the end.  That could be a generation or more because Theye will most definitely not take this sort of affront to their goals laying down.

I, for one, am surprised at the vote.  Surprised that the Brits are slightly less retarded and timid than I'd thought, which is good.  Even more surprising to me is the apparent absence of vote fixing.  Perhaps the mechanisms are not in place there the way they are here in the USA.  Perhaps Theye were too confident that the vote would go the other way.  All I can say is that I was not expecting this outcome, but am pleased to have been proven wrong on the matter.  Very much so, in fact.  This is a real middle-finger in the eye of the global despot.  And now for the spanking.

----------


## susano

It wouldn't surprise if the vote was meddled with in hard core remain districts. If they thought it be close, they may  have  nudged it with ten thousand more "remain" ballots scattered around. I don't think they anticipated such a big number voting to leave, making any rigging fruitless. All speculation, of course, but I find it nearly impossible to believe the pro EU totalitarian thugs would not cheat. I'm pretty sure they arranged the Jo Cox deal, whatever that was (real or theater).

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> I edited it slightly and want to use the graphic online.  
> 
> Do you know whose it is and who i should ask if my change is ok and if it is then if is ok to share.


It was originally posted on the FB group "POLANDBALL" with no credit given to the maker. You're probably cool to share.

----------


## osan

> Referring in general to slow economic growth worldwide. http://www.marketwatch.com/story/ala...ope-2016-06-24 Growth is slow due several issues including slow increases in technology (meaning slower increases in productivity) and slower population growth.


Greenspan spazzes out in a fit of hand-waving.  To wit:




> ”This is just the tip of the iceberg,” Greenspan said in an interview on CNBC. “_The global economy is in real serious trouble_.”


Meaning what, exactly?  Big, froofy talk designed to frighten children and adults who have chosen to remain as children.  The sentence is pure, unsupported bull-dinky.  Trouble for WHOM?  Define "trouble".  This is amateurish innuendo at its lamest, the sad part being that some "adults" will swallow that bait.

What other turds are there...  Ah yes, this little gem:




> Behind the slowdown in income is the sharp drop in worker productivity, according to Greenspan.




More talk with little to no substance.  Firstly, against what standard is he measuring productivity?  Compared with a worker of even just 20 years ago, the current crop are far and away more productive due to technological advances.  Greenspan is spinning lies and deceit.

How does a drop in income relate to the purported drop in productivity?  Not stated, relegating the statement to the status of bull-dinky.

*ETA:*  I neglected to point out earlier that the bottom line of Greenspan's statement here is that incomes are effectively shrinking because workers are not producing.  This is a great, steaming pile of bull$#@!.  Nay, it is an outright and bald-faced lie.  Greenspan is a  pusillanimous liar whose opinions should be ignored in toto, the man shunned into ignominy.  

Here he blames the loss in purchasing power in terms of net income on the lackluster performance of the worker.  This fails on so many levels I barely know where to start.  Suffice to say that when a worker egregiously fails to produce, bosses do not attenuate income rates or salaries, but rather separate the worker from his employment at that firm.  That is rightly how the world works.  If it worked the way Greenspan insinuates in the quoted statement, businesses and the economy of all the world would have failed decades ago.  The man has zero credibility either for knowledge, personal integrity, or both.  My money says it is the latter. 

*/ETA*




> Governments have to cut entitlements to reflect this weakness, he said.




Weakness in what?  How about socialistic models of governance?  I'd call this statement an unintended and slightly oblique admission that the "system" we have been globally instituting is a failure by its very design.

For pity's sake Juan - if you are going to cite an article in support of a point, at least cite one that is not so sadly inept as is this one.  It is utterly vaporous bull$#@!.

----------


## osan

> Saving yourself is not racist.


Tell that to Themme.

----------


## scrosnoe

> It was originally posted on the FB group "POLANDBALL" with no credit given to the maker. You're probably cool to share.


cool -- thanks!

----------


## RonPaulGeorge&Ringo

> Greenspan today: "This is the worst period that I can recall".


Someone set up a GoFundMe so we can buy this poor man some tampons.

----------


## susano

> Tell that to Themme.


Who's that?

----------


## William R

Why Britain voted to exit 


http://www.breitbart.com/jerusalem/2...ever-they-are/

----------


## Philhelm

> http://blogs.spectator.co.uk/2016/04...u-well-follow/
> 
> Frexit, Swexit, Nethelexit, Italexit,.....  They are lining up!


Frexit, Swexit, Nethelexit, Italexit, Fuxit!

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Who's that?


Themme...Theye...The Powers that Be.

The cultural Marxists who have poisoned a whole generation across the globe into thinking that the future lies in becoming one polyglot, amorphous, moiling, mob of humanity, all consuming our way to government approved happiness on an endless debt wheel supplied by Themme, and under the careful and watchful eyes of the global surveillance state.

----------


## Champ

Enjoying the crying from just about every political figure, political commentator, and celebrity.  All the enemies of liberty and free trade are weeping while the defenders are dancing.  Love it.

----------


## tod evans

From Drudge;


*'MOVE JUNGLE TO UK' Calais mayor sparks furious row after demanding that squalid migrant camp be moved to Britain*

https://www.thesun.co.uk/news/134022...res-no-chance/

THE mayor of Calais says migrants living in the Jungle camp and others in France should be moved to Britain so Brits “take the consequences” of Brexit.

Natacha Bouchart wants a revision of the border deal between France and the UK, which at the moment sees border checks carried out in Calais to stop those trying to get to Britain illegally.

Migrant camps are becoming a political issue in France again after Britain voted to leave the EU


Calais mayor Natacha Bouchart is pushing for Britain to take back its border
Speaking on French TV station BFM, she said: “The British must take the consequences of their choice.

“We are in a strong position to push, to press this request for a review and we are asking the president [Francois Hollande] to bring his weight [to the issue].”

“It is we who accept the hot potato.”

----------


## luctor-et-emergo

> From Drudge;
> 
> 
> *'MOVE JUNGLE TO UK' Calais mayor sparks furious row after demanding that squalid migrant camp be moved to Britain*
> 
> https://www.thesun.co.uk/news/134022...res-no-chance/
> 
> THE mayor of Calais says migrants living in the Jungle camp and others in France should be moved to Britain so Brits “take the consequences” of Brexit.
> 
> ...


lol ? That mayor obviously lots his/her brain somewhere. 
Those people are illegally in France. If they go to Britain from France, they will be sent back. 
That is how you control a border. You send back unwelcome people. 
Not the most intelligent fellow this mayor. I do feel some resentment. He/she should just shut up and see what happens, what if this thing works out for the UK ? Then what ? What if, the future may be a lot brighter with a whole different Europe, without an EU, with cooperation and  trade but without the loss of sovereignty. Would this mayor and other EU-philes admit they were wrong ? Or is their only interest forming a socialist superstate - my former forum location - the EUSSR ?

p.s. I didn't bother to look at the gender of said mayor. Don't care frankly. She is an idiot.

----------


## goldenequity

> From Drudge;
> 
> 
> *'MOVE JUNGLE TO UK' Calais mayor sparks furious row after demanding that squalid migrant camp be moved to Britain*
> 
> https://www.thesun.co.uk/news/134022...res-no-chance/
> 
> THE mayor of Calais says migrants living in the Jungle camp and others in France should be moved to Britain so Brits “take the consequences” of Brexit.
> 
> ...


Simple. Flood the Chunnel... moats have worked for centuries. 
(nothing drastic.... just a bigass pump till the Frogs figure things out.)

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> Themme...Theye...The Powers that Be.
> 
> The cultural Marxists who have poisoned a whole generation across the globe into thinking that the future lies in becoming one polyglot, amorphous, moiling, mob of humanity, all consuming our way to government approved happiness on an endless debt wheel supplied by Themme, and under the careful and watchful eyes of the global surveillance state.


It's my understanding the EU is more about facilitating trade (albeit the hard way) and such. The Britons and EU folks quoted in various stories I've read/listened to recently say they don't want a "United States Of Europe". This is, of course, not a scientific sample, but it's my current understanding.

----------


## susano

> lol ? That mayor obviously lots his/her brain somewhere. 
> Those people are illegally in France. If they go to Britain from France, they will be sent back. 
> That is how you control a border. You send back unwelcome people. 
> Not the most intelligent fellow this mayor. I do feel some resentment. He/she should just shut up and see what happens, what if this thing works out for the UK ? Then what ? What if, the future may be a lot brighter with a whole different Europe, without an EU, with cooperation and  trade but without the loss of sovereignty. Would this mayor and other EU-philes admit they were wrong ? Or is their only interest forming a socialist superstate - my former forum location - the EUSSR ?
> 
> p.s. I didn't bother to look at the gender of said mayor. Don't care frankly. She is an idiot.



She's one of the no borders crowd and she's ridiculed the people of Calais who have been crime victims because of these migrants (most of whom are Africans).

----------


## susano

> It's my understanding the EU is more about facilitating trade (albeit the hard way) and such. The Britons and EU folks quoted in various stories I've read/listened to recently say they don't want a "United States Of Europe". This is, of course, not a scientific sample, but it's my current understanding.


It's about far more than that. I believe it's a template for global government rule by unelected elites (who write all EU laws, btw). This will fill you in on what the EU is:

----------


## susano

> lol ? That mayor obviously lots his/her brain somewhere. 
> Those people are illegally in France. If they go to Britain from France, they will be sent back. 
> That is how you control a border. You send back unwelcome people. 
> Not the most intelligent fellow this mayor. I do feel some resentment. He/she should just shut up and see what happens, what if this thing works out for the UK ? Then what ? What if, the future may be a lot brighter with a whole different Europe, without an EU, with cooperation and  trade but without the loss of sovereignty. Would this mayor and other EU-philes admit they were wrong ? Or is their only interest forming a socialist superstate - my former forum location - the EUSSR ?
> 
> p.s. I didn't bother to look at the gender of said mayor. Don't care frankly. She is an idiot.


A woman who lives in Calais tells of the nightmare:

----------


## nobody's_hero

> It's my understanding the EU is more about facilitating trade (albeit the hard way) and such. The Britons and EU folks quoted in various stories I've read/listened to recently say they don't want a "United States Of Europe". This is, of course, not a scientific sample, but it's my current understanding.


I believe the EU may have started out as an economic union but rapidly progressed into a political one. Politics follows money. Money follows politics. It was not completely surprising that it would have come to this.

So you have people in former soviet bloc nations in eastern Europe and more capitalist Britons (still quite socialist by our standards) trying to govern each other. The EU project was destined to make someone unhappy eventually. 

It is better that Britain got out sooner than later. It was only a matter of time before there were more people able to vote themselves money at Britain's expense than there would have been British people able to vote to prevent it. It was a transfer of wealth from west to east. 

Democracy in action. 

"When the people find that they can vote themselves money, it will herald the end of the republic Britain." - Ben Franklin

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> cool -- thanks!


y/w! btw, I made a typo-it was in the minarchyball group: https://www.facebook.com/Minarchybal...type=3&theater Sorry for the error!

----------


## osan

> Who's that?


Those who wield the real power, of course.

----------


## osan

> Enjoying the crying from just about every political figure, political commentator, and celebrity.  All the enemies of liberty and free trade are weeping while the defenders are dancing.  Love it.


Which leads me to wonder whether Theye actually wanted this outcome... or perhaps at the very least make the best of it.

This could actually work out to Theire advantage.  UK splits and suddenly gets the living daylights beaten out of it, especially economically.  There are so many possibilities here, I could never list them all.  How about an outbreak of some really $#@!ty disease... Typhus?  Typhoid?  No help from EU because you are no longer of the body.  No trade at all w/EU and so on and so forth.  All very innocent "happenstance" resulting from the withdrawal.  Five years later, they are begging to be let back in.  Sure, with conditions.  The rest of EU members stand by, staring wide-mouthed, twitching and being glad it's not them.  EU solidarity reaches a new high and all the whining about taxation and sovereignty, such as ever it may have been there, die away into ghastly silence.

Just a thought.

----------


## nobody's_hero

> Which leads me to wonder whether Theye actually wanted this outcome... or perhaps at the very least make the best of it.
> 
> This could actually work out to Theire advantage.  UK splits and suddenly gets the living daylights beaten out of it, especially economically.  There are so many possibilities here, I could never list them all.  How about an outbreak of some really $#@!ty disease... Typhus?  Typhoid?  No help from EU because you are no longer of the body.  No trade at all w/EU and so on and so forth.  All very innocent "happenstance" resulting from the withdrawal.  Five years later, they are begging to be let back in.  Sure, with conditions.  The rest of EU members stand by, staring wide-mouthed, twitching and being glad it's not them.  EU solidarity reaches a new high and all the whining about taxation and sovereignty, such as ever it may have been there, die away into ghastly silence.
> 
> Just a thought.


Britain alone won't be able to make it. Sure they could ramp up trade efforts with the USA, but we're too busy buying cheap **** from China to be interested in anything Britain has to export. Maybe the British commonwealth can try to fill the gap for the time being.

Gonna have to wait and see if the Euroskeptic movement spreads to Netherlands, Denmark, France, Ireland, etc. I'm hopeful that it will, and that trade will only be briefly interrupted and slightly more difficult between those nations in the short-term. I'm thinking the Dutch will be next to hold a referendum.

But I agree completely with your suspicions. Anyone who thinks that the EU elite will not try their damnedest to make Britain suffer for this has no idea how globalism works.

----------


## P3ter_Griffin

> Which leads me to wonder whether Theye actually wanted this outcome... or perhaps at the very least make the best of it.
> 
> This could actually work out to Theire advantage.  UK splits and suddenly gets the living daylights beaten out of it, especially economically.  There are so many possibilities here, I could never list them all.  How about an outbreak of some really $#@!ty disease... Typhus?  Typhoid?  No help from EU because you are no longer of the body.  No trade at all w/EU and so on and so forth.  All very innocent "happenstance" resulting from the withdrawal.  Five years later, they are begging to be let back in.  Sure, with conditions.  The rest of EU members stand by, staring wide-mouthed, twitching and being glad it's not them.  EU solidarity reaches a new high and all the whining about taxation and sovereignty, such as ever it may have been there, die away into ghastly silence.
> 
> Just a thought.


The British politicians would have to conspire with the EU for this to happen.  A lack of investment by those wishing to harm Britain would be creating opportunity for the people around the world who don't care if Britain remains part of the EU, which I think is a majority of people.  And erecting barriers in scientific collaboration such as vaccines would lead to finding 'new' collaborators, such as the 'Eastern Bloc', along with any fellow 'exiters'.

----------


## osan

> Britain alone won't be able to make it.


And yet, there is no real reason why they could not... in principle.

They would, however, be compelled to rid themselves of the Muslims.  Slaughtering them would probably be the only way and that's not such fun.




> Sure they could ramp up trade efforts with the USA, but we're too busy buying cheap **** from China to be interested in anything Britain has to export. Maybe the British commonwealth can try to fill the gap for the time being.


I can think of nothing they have to offer that I would want, save perhaps Rolls Royce turbofans, which are superbly built.




> Gonna have to wait and see if the Euroskeptic movement spreads to Netherlands, Denmark, France, Ireland, etc. I'm hopeful that it will, and that trade will only be briefly interrupted and slightly more difficult between those nations in the short-term. I'm thinking the Dutch will be next to hold a referendum.


This is the one possible wild-card element.  It would be something to see this thing snowball in a way Theye never anticipated.  However, were that to happen, Europe would likely find itself in the midst of another world war type of affair.

Consider this possibility: Theye have anticipated this outcome (Theye are not, after all, stupid) and have planted the Muslims with the idea that if the EU fractures, thereby greatly threatening globalist designs, they will be set loose on the native populations, rendering the continent to ash for a third time in a century.  At that point I could see the Russians being called in to clean up the mess, all Europe then falling under the neo-Soviet umbrella, beholden to Themme.

By hook or by crook Theye will have what they want.  The only way this will not happen is if the people of this world rise and stop them with non-equivocating material action.  Theye have the unbending will to it and will not stop, save that they _are_ stopped.  This particular foe is in its very DNA utterly implacable, save to give them every inch of that which they demand.

----------


## tod evans

> And yet, there is no real reason why they could not... in principle.
> 
> They would, however, be compelled to rid themselves of the Muslims.  Slaughtering them would probably be the only way and that's not such fun.
> 
> 
> 
> *I can think of nothing they have to offer that I would want, save perhaps Rolls Royce turbofans, which are superbly built.*
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## osan

> 


Meh... not interesting.




> 


OK, but I've driven better.




> 


OK, now this is over the line.  Twinnings Earl Grey is some of the most flavorless swill on the planet.  Doesn't even qualify as tea.

If you want a good Earl Grey, try Capital Tea's French Lavender Earl Grey.  capitalteas.com  

There are others but this is a good place to start.  

Really Tod... I'm surprised.

----------


## susano

Nigel Farage Frozen out of Brexit negotiations

The Ukip leader was expected to be central to negotiations in both his role as an MEP and as a prominent Brexit campaigner. 

But the official Vote Leave campaign headed by Boris Johnson and Michael Gove was quick to distance itself from Mr Farage. 

*A senior Vote Leave source said: "Nigel Farage's involvement has come to an end."* 

Mr Farage responded: “I just don’t understand these people – they will never give me credit for anything.

"I have tried for nearly a year to work with these people and fight on a common agenda and they don’t want to know.”

Ukip MEP Mike Hookem said the party's 24 representatives in Brussels, including leader Nigel Farage, should be central to the negotiations.

He said: "It would be lunacy for Nigel Farage not to be involved in our renegotiation.

"Throughout this campaign, despite vicious attacks from all sides including some stupid 'blue-on-blue' attacks from Vote Leave administrators, he showed that he was the man in touch with the majority of voters. 

"And he is the elected politician with the most experience and knowledge of Brussels and of the Brussels process, having sat on the European Parliament's Conference of Presidents since 2004."

He added: "Yes we have achieved our Brexit aims of an independent United Kingdom, but the mandate we were given as MEPs by the voters is to stay there until the day we leave to ensure the best interests of the country.

"That means staying on committees to vote on legislation that will affect the UK whilst we are still members and most importantly, taking a significant role in the renegotiation process which would not be taking place if it wasn't for Ukip and Nigel Farage."

http://www.express.co.uk/news/uk/683...-EU-referendum

Disgusting. Nigel is the man and he deserves the credit as well as a prominent position in negotiating a swift exit.

----------


## Wilf

> Disgusting. Nigel is the man and he deserves the credit as well as a prominent position in negotiating a swift exit.


You never thought that Brexit vote might lead to more immigration for Britain or whatever is left for little England.

----------


## susano

> You never thought that Brexit vote might lead to more immigration for Britain or whatever is left for little England.



Not sure what you mean.

----------


## Wilf

> Not sure what you mean.


this: 




> The UK currently has a system that discriminates against immigrants based on where they were born, a factor exogenous to the immigrant.The points system proposed by the Leave campaign also discriminates, but it does so on the basis of a factor endogenous to the immigrant, their skills. Again, I’m a libertarian, and this system of discrimination based on skills is sub-optimal. But so, also, is the current system of discrimination based on where you happen to be born.
> I also agree with Sam that the notion that immigration should be something that ought to be "controlled" is wrong, but, again, we also have that now. And indeed, as we are often told, a points-based system can lead to higher immigration than the UK has at present.


also this: 

http://www.theguardian.com/politics/...tern-europeans

http://www.newstatesman.com/politics...adical-decline

or this: 




> Vote Leave campaigner Boris Johnson has said he is pro-immigration and supports an amnesty for illegal immigrants who have been in the UK for more than 12 years. 
> "I am in favour of an amnesty for illegal immigrants who have been here for more than 12 years unable to contribute to this economy, unable to pay taxes, unable to take proper part in society."

----------


## susano

> this: 
> 
> 
> 
> also this: 
> 
> http://www.theguardian.com/politics/...tern-europeans
> 
> http://www.newstatesman.com/politics...adical-decline
> ...


Well, Boris' idea of amnesty for those who live on benefits doesn't sound too smart but Farage's point system sounds entirely logical in that it's controlling who comes in and bringing in people who have something to offer or that's needed. While I've followed this I don't think I've ever heard any of the leave people suggest ending immigration. I highly doubt it will increase beyond current levels, though. From what I've read, the UK has a big housing shortage and doesn't even have enough primary schools (which have waiting lists to get in).

----------


## Wilf

> If Boris Johnson looked downbeat yesterday, that is because he realises that he has lost.





> Perhaps many Brexiters do not realise it yet, but they have actually lost, and it is all down to one man: David Cameron.
> 
> 
> With one fell swoop yesterday at 9:15 am, Cameron effectively annulled the referendum result, and simultaneously destroyed the political careers of Boris Johnson, Michael Gove and leading Brexiters who cost him so much anguish, not to mention his premiership.
> 
> 
> How?
> 
> 
> ...




Is it possible that their is more under  Brexit that we might not know?

----------


## Wilf

> Britain's opposition leader Jeremy Corbyn is facing a crisis within his Labour Party following the EU referendum, having sacked one shadow cabinet minister for attempting a coup, and as another member resigned, citing ineffective leadership.





> In the early hours of Sunday, Corbyn sacked shadow foreign secretary Hilary Benn as deep divisions emerged in the Labour Party following the UK's vote to leave the European Union.
> Corbyn, facing pressure to step aside after Thursday's referendum, dismissed Benn after reports that he was preparing to lead a coup against the Labour leader.
> Hours later, Heidi Alexander, the shadow health secretary, resigned.
> In a letter posted to Corbyn, published on her Twitter page, she said: "As much as I respect you as a man of principle, I do not believe you have the capacity to shape the answers our country is demanding and I believe if we are to form the next Government, a change of leadership is essential."
> Corbyn has been criticised by some Labour MPs who say he did not campaign hard enough in support of EU membership, and had failed to convince millions of voters in the party's heartlands to back "Remain".
> 
> 
> "It is understood that Benn had called fellow MPs over the weekend to suggest that he would ask Corbyn to stand down if there was significant support for a move against him,"The Observer newspaper said.
> "He had also asked shadow cabinet colleagues to join him in resigning if Corbyn ignored that request."
> ...




A coup  is comming

----------


## GunnyFreedom

When people copypasta without stripping the text of formatting...

----------


## susano

> Is it possible that their is more under  Brexit that we might not know?


What do you mean by more?

A few pages back I said I was unsure about Boris (don't know much about him other than he was mayor of London) because of him saying (post referendum) there was "no hurry". I also said I thought Cameron was trying to stall things with his refusal to being negotiations. I have no doubt that many will try to sabotage this. OTOH...

_Legislation will be introduced to curtail the powers of the European Court of Justice, which ministers say will make it easier to kick out foreign criminals and terrorists.

A senior Vote Leave insider said: “If a Leave supporter wins the race to become the next prime minister then legislation will be brought forward before the end of the year that will start to free Britain from the control of Brussels.” 

It had been thought that the process of Britain freeing itself from the control of Brussels would take years but Leave campaigner Michael Gove has said previously that it should begin immediately with a series of interim emergency laws. 

The immediate powers being demanded include freeing intelligence agencies from European law, allowing foreign criminals and terrorists to be deported without hindrance and freeing the Armed Forces from Brussels’ diktats. 

Tory MP Andrew Bridgen, who led the Leave campaign in the East Midlands, said: “The public have spoken and now deserve action. They took the bold decision to leave the EU and I salute them for that. 

“Leave campaigners are keen to reward the public for showing such faith in them by introducing some immediate changes that will start to put Britain back in control.” 

Justice Secretary Mr Gove set out his blueprint for independence last month.

He said the Government would have to instantly enact new laws to stop the influence of “rogue” European courts and allow the immediate deportation of terrorists. 

“We’ve stressed throughout that the day after we vote to leave, nothing fundamental changes and we still have the same trading arrangements and we start a process of informal talks and negotiations with our European partners,” Mr Gove said. 

“But there are some things that we can change relatively quickly. And one of the things we can do is that we can deal with the European Court of Justice, which has become a rogue court.” 

Former Defence Secretary Liam Fox said a new unit needed to be set up to oversee the negotiations. 

But he said it must be independent of the Treasury and Foreign Office. 

“It is very important that a negotiating unit is set up to disentangle us from Europe and in my view it needs to be set up outside the Treasury or the Foreign Office because both the Chancellor and the Foreign Secretary are committed Remainers so we have to have a unit that can act independently,” Mr Fox said. 

Vote Leave is expected to meet tomorrow afternoon when they will draw up detailed plans. 

The meeting will consider whether and when they intend to invoke Article 50, or whether to simply repeal the 1972 Act which makes EU law supreme in this country. 

The latter option could see the introduction of a short Brexit or Restoration of Sovereignty Act, which supporters think would amount to a “unilateral divorce” and would undermine efforts by Brussels to railroad Britain into potentially punitive negotiations and a deal with remaining EU nations on their terms._ 

http://www.express.co.uk/news/politi...-months-Brexit

Note those weasel words I bolded. 

I expect there will be some huge fights as some try to drag their feet and others demand real action to get 'er done.

The founding member countries of the EU are meeting either Sunday or Monday and they've talking a fast divorce but I think that's tough talk to scare the Brits. I think all of the talk of some catastrophe for Britain (or England and Wales, if comes to that) is absurd. Yes, there will problems in the short run but they'll recover and excel in the long run.

----------


## susano

> A coup  is comming



In the Labour Party or the government?

Like US leftists, the British left is full of neoliberals and they abandoned their traditional base (blue collar workers) in favor of cosmopolitan hipsters and well to do establishment players. I suppose that's why Corbyn was tepid in his support for Remain. Labour also has a serious problem when it comes to discussing immigration because they are neoliberal globalists but that working class base they need to win back are the ones most harmed by immigration and globalization. They're going to have to come up with something better than "racist!" and "xenophobe!".

This is going to be really interesting to see this all play out.

----------


## susano

A petition calling for Sadiq Khan to declare London an independent state after the UK voted to quit the EU has been signed by thousands of people.

The petition's organiser James O'Malley, said the capital was "a world city" which should "remain at the heart of Europe".

The petition, which suggests the mayor could become "President Sadiq", has already been signed by more than 27,000 people.

One person who commented on the page said he felt "morally, culturally and historically closer to Paris, Brussels and Rome than I do to Sunderland".

Another wrote: "We need to break free of the dead weight."

http://www.bbc.com/news/uk-politics-...endum-36620401


See, there's your hipsters, affluent lefties and professionals for ya. It's like how the east and west coast liberals refer to the rest of the US as "fly-over country". There is outright contempt for smaller town and rural people and an attitude that they should have no say about anything. 

I'm actually all for local rule but they want to be a city-state ruled by Brussels so that's not really local rule. If they want go indy, they should have to buy London. Every London resident could get an assessment to be paid to the rest of the English outside of London. I suspect they couldn't afford it, lol.

Sheesh. It's gonna get really ugly.

----------


## RandallFan



----------


## LibertyExtremist

Has the media gone bat$#@! crazy over this or what!! I've seen nothing but fear-mongering articles from the MSM about the doom everybody is going to face after Brexit. The media and their political masters must be worried!

----------


## donnay

*Brexit; Why Should You Care?*

Bill White

On Thursday, June 23rd, the citizens of Great Britain voted on the long-awaited question of leaving the European Union (EU), commonly referred to by the nickname of “Brexit.”

Surprising just about the entire chattering class, and not a few progressive-liberal politicians, the people of Great Britain made their voice heard, declaring in a 52-48 majority that they wanted to take their opportunity and leave, abandoning the European Union.

Interestingly enough, the voting for and against Brexit was largely along age-defined lines. Millenials voted strongly in favor of staying in the European Union, while their parents voted strongly in favor of leaving. Fortunately for the parents, they still outnumbered their kids.

Nevertheless, so many millennials voting in favor of staying in the European Union is troubling. Just like American’s millennials voting in favor of socialism, this shows how much the younger generation has been brainwashed by the propaganda being fed them in their schools.

Considering that the liberals all but own the educational system, you can be sure that what they are being taught is in line with liberal ideology and talking points.

That should raise a very important question in your mind. That is, why is keeping Great Britain in the European Union so important to liberals? One would normally think that it wouldn’t make any difference, as it doesn’t have a thing to do with the normal causes that liberals are always babbling about.

But in reality, this is right at the core of progressive-liberal thinking. You see, the liberalism of today isn’t anything like the liberalism of 40 years ago. Today, it’s all about conformity. Back in the 60s, when liberalism really made its name known, liberalism was about bucking the system. Somehow, the tables have been turned.

Read more:  http://www.survivopedia.com/brexit-w...RnNC58dGc1Lg==

----------


## AZJoe

> Has the media gone bat$#@! crazy over this or what!! I've seen nothing but fear-mongering articles from the MSM about the doom everybody is going to face after Brexit. The media and their political masters must be worried!


MSM:

----------


## Madison320

My guess is that the Brexit may not happen. There's a lot of pissed off big government types that won't let this go that easy.

----------


## luctor-et-emergo

The UK managed to get out of it.. Now they have become honest about their intentions;




> A strong Europe in a world of uncertainties
> 
> Joint contribution by the French Foreign Minister Jean-Marc Ayrault and Federal Foreign Minister Frank-Walter Steinmeier
> 
> ***
> 
> Jean-Marc Ayrault and Frank-Walter Steinmeier during the meeting of the six EU founding members on 25.06. in Berlin
> 
> Jean-Marc Ayrault and Frank-Walter Steinmeier during the meeting of the six EU founding members on 25.06. in Berlin
> ...


http://www.auswaertiges-amt.de/EN/Eu...AM-FRA_ST.html

----------


## FindLiberty

_...did this already get posted?_ *8 minute judge Jeanine Pirro rant 6/26/2016 (good).  * 

(Don't watch if the thought of a Trump POTUS frightens you!)

*Brexit / Nationalization / Enough is Enough*

----------


## RonPaulGeorge&Ringo

More people voted for Brexit in London than for Mayor Sadiq Khan! 
Sadiq Khan - 1,310,413 
Vote Leave - 1,513,222

----------


## LibertyEagle



----------


## DaninPA

> _...did this already get posted?_ *8 minute judge Jeanine Pirro rant 6/26/2016 (good).  * 
> 
> (Don't watch if the thought of a Trump POTUS frightens you!)
> 
> *Brexit / Nationalization / Enough is Enough*


LOL, where were all these "Constitutionalists" when Ron Paul ran?

----------


## BV2

I don't think the UK is going to leave, I think they are going to hold another referendum in which the more recently brainwashed will come out in droves.  I read 40% of 18-25 year olds turned out, and 75% of those voted to remain.  What is an additional 60% of 18-25 year old's going to do to the 52-48?  Also, now that some of the abrupt consequences of exit have been seen (but none of the longterm potential good) I believe a fair number of leavers will turn coat.

EUthanasia.

the will of the EUth.

The EUth inherit the world.

EUphonic

EUripides?

Meh maybe not.

----------


## Madison320

I just watched a few comedy talk show hosts (Stephen Colbert and 2 others) on the Brexit. Wow. Basically, in their opinion the people voting for a Brexit are hard core, racist morons. You would think they just voted to implement child slavery.

----------


## timosman



----------


## luctor-et-emergo

> I just watched a few comedy talk show hosts (Stephen Colbert and 2 others) on the Brexit. Wow. Basically, in their opinion the people voting for a Brexit are hard core, racist morons. You would think they just voted to implement child slavery.


Most comedians are progressives.

----------


## Spikender

Brexit, whether binding or non-binding depending on how hard the elites fight it, is still the best thing to happen this decade. I'm enjoying seeing the propaganda machine and the brainwashed masses thrash around.

----------


## Peace&Freedom

Gary North wrote another nice summary of Brexit's impact today:




> The New World Order has suffered its greatest defeat, ever. They tried everything in the book to scare the voters from voting for an exit. They failed.
> 
> There will be lots of explanations offered. But this one is the big one: *national sovereignty still trumps globalism.* People are committed to their nations. They are committed emotionally. They are not committed emotionally to international bureaucracies. But this is all the NWO can offer the masses: international bureaucracies that super-rich people know how to milk.
> 
> The Brexit vote is a wake-up call to these people. Their days of wine and roses are over.


https://www.lewrockwell.com/2016/06/...atest-victory/

----------


## luctor-et-emergo

And here we have some examples of intolerance in the name of 'tolerance'. How misguided can people be.

----------


## timosman

> And here we have some examples of intolerance in the name of 'tolerance'. How misguided can people be.


They are not misguided. They are just throwing tantrums. For the first time in their life the PC strategy did not result in a win. They were supposed to be cruising on it for the rest of their lives, shaming everybody who even dared to question their intentions into submission.

----------


## luctor-et-emergo

> They are not misguided. They are just throwing tantrums. For the first time in their life the PC strategy did not result in a win. They were supposed to be cruising on it for the rest of their lives, shaming everybody who even dared to question their intentions into submission.


They in fact are misguided. Nigel only had one vote in the referendum.

----------


## timosman

> They in fact are misguided. Nigel only had one vote in the referendum.

----------


## Zippyjuan

Often overlooked in the discussions is the fact that the vote was advisory- the Parliament does not have to follow it and call for Article 50 (leaving the EU).  Nothing is official until (and if) that happens.  Cameron has delayed things by saying he will leave the decision to his successor (who won't be chosen until the fall at the earliest). 

http://blogs.ft.com/david-allen-gree...te-for-brexit/




> *Can the United Kingdom government legally disregard a vote for Brexit?*
> 
> What follows any referendum vote next week for the United Kingdom to leave the EU? From a legal perspective, the immediate consequence is simple: nothing will happen.
> 
> The relevant legislation did not provide for the referendum result to have any formal trigger effect.* The referendum is advisory rather than mandatory. The 2011 referendum on electoral reform did have an obligation on the government to legislate in the event of a yes vote (the vote was no so this did not matter). But no such provision was included in the EU referendum legislation.*
> 
> What happens next in the event of a vote to leave is therefore a matter of politics not law. It will come down to what is politically expedient and practicable. The UK government could seek to ignore such a vote; to explain it away and characterise it in terms that it has no credibility or binding effect (low turnout may be such an excuse). Or they could say it is now a matter for parliament, and then endeavour to win the parliamentary vote. Or ministers could try to re-negotiate another deal and put that to another referendum. There is, after all, a tradition of EU member states repeating referendums on EU-related matters until voters eventually vote the right way.
> 
> What matters in law is when and whether the government invokes Article 50 of the Lisbon Treaty. This is the significant red button. Once the Article 50 process is commenced then Brexit does become a matter of law, and quite an urgent one. It would appear this process is (and is intended to be) irreversible and irrevocable once it starts. But invoking Article 50 is a legally distinct step from the referendum result  it is not an obligation.
> ...

----------


## susano

> I don't think the UK is going to leave, I think they are going to hold another referendum in which the more recently brainwashed will come out in droves.  I read 40% of 18-25 year olds turned out, and 75% of those voted to remain.  What is an additional 60% of 18-25 year old's going to do to the 52-48?  Also, now that some of the abrupt consequences of exit have been seen (but none of the longterm potential good) I believe a fair number of leavers will turn coat.
> 
> EUthanasia.
> 
> the will of the EUth.
> 
> The EUth inherit the world.
> 
> EUphonic
> ...


So, I was reading at this far left London site, where they're all beside themselves and want the leave vote overturned. They're writing to their MPs and begging others to do so, demanding a new referendum. I thought this pro remain MP's reply was interesting:

_Reply from David Mackintosh (Tory)

Thank you for contacting me regarding the European Referendum results.

As you may know, I campaigned for the UK to remain in the European Union but the British public have now spoken, and I believe we must now respect that decision.

Regarding a potential second referendum in which many people have signed a petition, the House of Commons Petitions Committee, of which I am a member, has had to remove 77,000 fraudulent signatures already.

The Committee has decided to defer its decision on this petition until the Government Digital Service has done all it can to verify the signatures on the petition. I would also like to make clear that although the petition may lead to a debate in Westminster Hall, these debates do not have the power to change the law, and could not trigger a second referendum.

The UK, I believe, must now unite together in the wake of the decision to leave the European Union.

The people of Northampton and indeed the whole country spoke very clearly to leave the European Union and gave MPs clear instructions for the future of our country which we must now follow in full.

The task now is to unite the country and to get the best deal possible for our great country and focus on the future and this means also recognising the views of the people who did not vote for the UK to leave the EU. This will be my focus in Parliament in the comings months.

Best wishes,

David_ 

And a few of the chat site posters' responses to that letter:

_30/6/16 19:15 	
Craigey
"these debates do not have the power to change the law"

Neither does the referendum, you expletiveing cretin!
_________________________________________________


30/6/16 19:06 	
mayfly
Good. Really, what absolute crap. People on The 48% are reporting MPs telling them things like 'Suck it up'.
_________________________________________________


30/6/16 19:06 	
mayfly
I have never seen such utter, utter tosh in my entire life.
_________________________________________________


30/6/16 19:05 	
mayfly
"gave MPs clear instructions for the future of our country which we must now follow in full."

OK, let's see them then._

----------


## helmuth_hubener



----------


## AZJoe



----------


## Zippyjuan

https://www.theguardian.com/politics...klash-icm-poll




> *Theresa May faces public backlash over hard Brexit, poll finds*
> 
> _Just 35% of British public in new ICM survey would back Britain leaving the EU without agreement with other states_
> 
> A clear majority of the British public *oppose Theresa May’s uncompromising Brexit negotiating position and are not prepared for the UK to crash out of the EU if the prime minister cannot negotiate a reasonable exit deal*, according to a new poll.
> 
> In a sign that public support for the government’s push for a hard Brexit is increasingly precarious, just 35% of the public said they backed Britain leaving the EU without an agreement with other states. *The UK would then fall back on to World Trade Organisation (WTO) tariffs, which MPs and business leaders have claimed would devastate the economy.*
> 
> The survey – conducted by ICM for the online campaigning organisation Avaaz on the day the House of Commons voted overwhelmingly to trigger article 50 – suggests May would face a considerable backlash if Britain crashed out of the EU on WTO terms. In a welcome boost for soft Brexit campaigners, over half (54%) of those surveyed backed either extending negotiations if a satisfactory deal could not be reached, or halting the process altogether while the public was consulted for a second time.
> ...

----------


## timosman

http://www.euronews.com/2017/02/11/j...ould-divide-eu




> European Commission President Jean-Claude Juncker fears Britain will try to divide the EUs remaining 27 members during its negotiations to leave the bloc.
> 
> In an interview to be broadcast on German radio on Sunday, he warns that Theresa Mays government, due to trigger formal divorce talks by the end of March, will make different promises to different countries.
> 
> The other EU 27 dont know it yet, but the Brits know very well how they can tackle this, Juncker told Deutschlandfunk radio.
> 
> They could promise country A this, country B that and country C something else and the end game is that there is not a united European front.
> 
> 
> ...

----------

